# [Censor] ton of tanks! The 2g-10g Tank Room



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

* ok less sad stuff up here, starting to show newer tanks (coming soon)*

*A MEMORIAL TO PAST AQUASCAPES (coming soon)*

*[12/19/19]**6g bookshelf tank*








flora: anaubais nana petite and micro, crypt: wendtii red and green, crypt green geko, some unidentified crypts, duckweed, peacock moss scraps
fauna: red neos, ramshorns, and pond snails
filter: tetra whisper 10 air pump+sponge filter
heater: hydro theo 25 watt adjustable heater + azoo micro temperture controller 
light: x2 finnex stingray clip on lights + indirect filtred light from sw facing window
substrate: black diamond 'sand' + organic soil



*[4/19/19]**6g bookshelf tank*









*[2/28/19]**6g bookshelf tank*
set up! 


























*[11/16/16]*
some photos are a few months old but here are all the current tanks (most recent photos first):
2g lantern vase with Antaeus









2.5g vase with new unnamed dragon scale male pk









2.5g standard with Midas









less than 1g marimo tank no fauna









2g cookie jar with Kudu (formerly Crius)









10g standard 1.2 full with Ajax









(several months old photos)
~3g bubble bowl with D.O.D ([censor] of the deep.. hint first word rhymed wirh rick)









2.5g standard with Sheeduski










*[12/1/15]
2g Lantern Vase* "Grassy Vase"
Flora:Micro sword (Lilaeopsis mauritiana)
Mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini")
unknown micro sword (Lilaeopsis ???)
Laropard vals
Anubias petite
Anubias micro
Salvinia minima



*2-3g bubble bowl* "Woody Bowl"
Submerged flora: none
Riparium flora: Philodendron "silver"



*2.5g standard tank* "Bamboo Box"
Submerged flora: none
Riparium flora: Pothos (varigated)
Lucky bamboo



*[8/3/15]
2g Cookie Jar* "Fissidens Forest

Flora: Fissidens fontanus (phoenix moss)
Salvinia minima

*2g Lantern Vase* "Crypt Cornicopia"

Flora: Crypt parva, 
Crypts wedtii green
Crypts wendtii red
Crypts undulata
Crypt balansae
Crypt retrospiralis
Salvinia minima

*2-3g Bubble Bowl* "Grass Fields"

Flora: Narrow leaf pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
Micro sword (Lilaeopsis mauritiana)
Mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini")
Salvinia minima

*10g* "Stumped"

Flora:Nymphaea taiwan
Hydro sp. japan
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi)
Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)
Micro sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)
Ludwigia sp. red
Alternanthera reineckii
Bacopa Carolina
2 unknown stem species


*[7/3/15]* 





*[5/17/15]*





*[4/9/15]*



*[3/6/15]*


*[2/18/15]*


*[1/21/15]*


*[12/27/14]*


*[12/20/14]*


*[12/5/14]*


*[10/27/14]*


*[9/25/14]*



Set these two picos up last week and started letting them 'age'/grow in while the filter sponges cycle in my fish active 20g long.


*$20 2-3g Bubble Bowl from Michel's
Equipments:* mini sponge filter
*Light:* x1 6500k 13 wall mini cfl in desk lamp reflector
*Substrate: *Miricale Gro Organic Potting Mix capped with Black Diamond Blasting "Sand"
*HardScape:* none
*Flora:* Blyxa japonica
Lilaeopsis Mauritiana (micro sword narrow leaf)
Echinodorus Tenellus (pigmy chain sword narrow leaf)
Hemianthus Callitrichoides (dwarf baby tears)
*Fauna:* Cherry, Rili, and wild type Neocaridina Shrimp + ramshorns and MTS


*$10 2g Anchor Cookie Jar from Walmart
Equipments:* mini sponge filter
*Lights for both:* x2 6500k 13 wall mini cfl with aluminum foil reflector in lamp
*Substrate: *Black Diamond Blasting "Sand"
*HardScape:* Manzanita branches x4
*Flora:* Taxiphyllum sp. (peacock moss)
Taxiphyllum Montagnei (christmas moss)
*Fauna:* Cherry, Rili, and wild type Neocaridina Shrimp + ramshorns and pond/bladder snails



I will probably consolidate updates on my no-tech vase into this thread too since its on the windowsill just above these two.

*Setup and extra photos will be in the next post ^^*


*UPDATE PHOTOS
[7/6/14]*


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*photo spam!*

Bubble Bowl Setup:











Cookie Jar Setup:








Both after some water changes to remove cloudyness:


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks great. Good luck! My last couple of experiments with MGOCPM have turned into tea-colored disasters and endless sources of annoyance to my wife...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

cjstl said:


> Looks great. Good luck! My last couple of experiments with MGOCPM have turned into tea-colored disasters and endless sources of annoyance to my wife...


Thank you ^^
So far no yellow/brown/tea tinting in the bubble bowl, its only slightly cloudy from the "sand". I did an ammonia test the day after to see if it was leaching up bad stuff, got "0ppm" Will test again this week when its been going for 7 days just to make sure.
My less than .5g vase with a argentinaint sowrd (and some floasters) has done well with the MGOPM and a gravel cap. The sword has bounced back nicely it really likes the soil ^^ I only have snails in that tank but haven't noticed tinting in the water yet either (been set up since Feb) I never test that ones water since its just 'pest' snails that can pretty much take a tank nuke.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have salvaged most of the good plants from my 2G bowl. They sure grew well in that brown water under very high light! Now it is just pest snails and thousands of seed shrimp/daphnia. I haven't drained the bowl because I hate to waste the little critters. I tossed an assassin snail in there the other day, and it seems happy. I might drop a few Endler fry in and let them have a buffet for a week or so before I completely tear it down 

I just cleaned out my cubus last weekend and am in process of setting it back up with just sand. I might start a journal for that one.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

The grass field looks great! looks like a taller version of some of the high-tech scapes ive seen lately.

The moss forest is nice too. I think it would look great with a red tiger lotus in the middle though, or some other singular centerpiece plant.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

cjstl said:


> I have salvaged most of the good plants from my 2G bowl. They sure grew well in that brown water under very high light! Now it is just pest snails and thousands of seed shrimp/daphnia. I haven't drained the bowl because I hate to waste the little critters. I tossed an assassin snail in there the other day, and it seems happy. I might drop a few Endler fry in and let them have a buffet for a week or so before I completely tear it down
> 
> I just cleaned out my cubus last weekend and am in process of setting it back up with just sand. I might start a journal for that one.


Look forward to seeing a journal ^^ 
I have a small cubus too, right now i reserve it as the "drip acclimate tank" for new fauna arrivals (my bucket is too wide so transit water is too shallow in it). I want to try setting it up with a riparium plant (don't know what yet) and some semi submergsed/emersed mosses since i have leftover from this setup.
I'm actually trying to kick off a few live food cultures, I bought blackworms but got "giant" daphnia, and "wild type" Neos thrown in by surprise. I also have mts, pond, and ramshorn snails I'm working to bring up #s of all for future dwarf puffer food.. might share the dalphina and black worms with the other fish if the cultures grows big enough.



Nolan said:


> The grass field looks great! looks like a taller version of some of the high-tech scapes ive seen lately.
> 
> The moss forest is nice too. I think it would look great with a red tiger lotus in the middle though, or some other singular centerpiece plant.


Thank you ^^I look forward to seeing both grow in. I'm hoping the moss one will just become a dense mess eventually (many many months down the road) so there won't be a lot of room for a centerpiece plant. I do actually have a dwarf tiger lotus that if I added it to the jar I'd want to stuff soil under it... buuut I don't want to rip out and redo the tank for that (I'm lazy XP) I was trying to aim towards the jar looking like a cut out from a dense forest canopy where the branches are all covered in moss.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you ^^I look forward to seeing both grow in. I'm hoping the moss one will just become a dense mess eventually (many many months down the road) so there won't be a lot of room for a centerpiece plant. I do actually have a dwarf tiger lotus that if I added it to the jar I'd want to stuff soil under it... buuut I don't want to rip out and redo the tank for that (I'm lazy XP) I was trying to aim towards the jar looking like a cut out from a dense forest canopy where the branches are all covered in moss.



Sounds good. 

I have pulled up a lotus from a dirted tank before, and never will again unless planning to rescape. The root system rivals that of my amazon swords!

I subscribed to this thread. Hope you keep it updated


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nolan said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I have pulled up a lotus from a dirted tank before, and never will again unless planning to rescape. The root system rivals that of my amazon swords!
> 
> I subscribed to this thread. Hope you keep it updated


Barring any unforeseen catastrophes, I hope to update this (and my other tanks) at least once every 7-10 days. Speak of which I need to update my bigger tanks ^^


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

The grass jungle bowl is going to be shrimp heaven once it fills in. I like the semi open space up font.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> The grass jungle bowl is going to be shrimp heaven once it fills in. I like the semi open space up font.


Thank you ^^ 
I didn't want it too look _too _'man made' so i mixed heights of stuff around the mid/front instead of all hc front and center. Curious to see how it will grow in/mix together (want a kinda of wild/mixed plant field look).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So not a tank update, but a quick blurry photo.. I stuck my hand in the 10g hold tank to turn up a pot of hc, and a male or rili mix shrimp decided to land on my fingers and explore a bit. It was so cute I tried to take a photo (very awkward with 1 hand btw). I'm sure shrimp people see this all the time but its my first time so it was a cute moment, makes me look at them more as pets to bond with than just tiny shrimp (my husband sees them as tiny snacks)... I need to get a feeding dish..
Sorry I couldn't get it to focus on the shrimp.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Update*

Well unfortunately I managed to mess up the MGOPM as the bubble bowl now has ammonia:0.5, nitrite:0.25, nitrate:40. I'll have to gut and remove the soil and change over to osmocote + root tabs. I don't want to wait for this to cycle as I wanted a safe bowl I could slap shrimp and a cycled sponge filter in whenever I was ready without worried of high nitrates from leeched ammonia.
The bubble bowl also sadly has melting of blyxa j. and micro sword, chain sword is still light colored but otherwise seems healthy, the tears.. I don't really care so didn't look at, I put them in on a lark since i was given an extra pot.
I also got a new light for the Bowl as I thought it wasn't getting enough from the original light.
Moss jar is doing fine, and unless I messed up the nitrate test, ate up all the nitrates  (seriously never seen yellow on nitrate test of tank water before (tap comes in with nitrates that make it automatically read at "10 ppm" from test though water report says no higher than 2 here))


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Too bad about the grass bowl. It's so pretty.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Drip drip drip*

I decided to leave the bowl be and see what happens, hoping it stops leeching eventually, for now I'll just move all shrimp to the Jar when I need their holding tank again. I am actually moving the wild type Noes right now and dripping them in, I tested the water in their tupperware... damn those buggers are durable for living through my water change neglect! Definitely want them breeding with the cherry/rilli mix with the hopes of durable offspring. I added sponge filters to the picos today so now they can't be called no-techs. I hope they got enough BB build up from the 20g long, if not I'll grab out some foam and stuff it in the jar and bowl against the sponge filters.

Drip acclimation


Sorry for the second photo being blurry, camera doesn't want to focus on transparent shrimpies


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

how did you attach all the moss in the jar? i like the jar a lot


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

philipraposo1982 said:


> how did you attach all the moss in the jar? i like the jar a lot


Thank you ^^ I used low poundage clear fishing line, its really thin and flexible.. tieing knots suck though gotta triple knot it or more to keep it form coming undone. Anyways fishing line tied on, slap on moss, twist line around, tie it off, repeat in a different spot. I think I might had tied some on too tightly as I notice a few white patches (most turned white not algae or fungus growing over it).

Shrimp are in, one looks like it passed but the others are still alive and well. I'd noticed one molted shell in the tupperware when they were all wrangled out. I put in a tiny piece of shrimp food but they've not shown interest in it yet (protein>shrimp veggie stick... cannibalism mmm). Going to remove the dead shrimp and uneaten food in about an hour. 
Will post photos tomorrow (if they hold still long enough and my camera can manage to focus on them).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

A few photos of some of the wild types in the Jar (the camera makes their shells look more clouded then they are.. though one is roe milk white than the others and was not being photogenic either..)




And some of the cherry/rilli mutts in the 10g (will be moving in 1-2 weeks after verifying there's no bacteria infection in the jar shrimp).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sadly it got very warm here, but not hot enough to turn on the AC yet... however I think the warmer house temp (and subsequent water temp) of the picos caused a bacteria infection in the shrimp. I see one dead white/cream one.. and two empty shells in the jar but no sign of active shirmp.. any survivors may be hiding. I am going to try treating the tank but most likely won't have any shrimp left after.. SO will wait until its hot enough for AC to be put on and then move the cherry/rilis up to the tank.
For now here's a photo of 10 of them (there are more but I can't find them all amongst the plants) in the 10g out for meal time.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I hadn't seen any shrimp in days in the jar so I went to do a water change with the expectation of siphoning out corpses, and one went swimming by me as I started removing water! I had to stop the water change since the new water was not up to room temp and I didn't want to kill this ninja shrimp with the drastic temp change it would have gotten. 
I've since found him hanging out on one of the driftwood pieces. He's very sluggish and is opaque rather than transparent :/ I've gotten some shirmp safe meds but at this point even if I treat I'd expect any remainders would die off.. But I might still do the treatment after the water change just to 'disinfect' the tank to to speak so when I move the cherry/rilis in they won't get infections from possible leftover bacteria in the jar.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Moved in*

The cherries have been moved. Sadly there were not a lot left in the 10g holding tank. 4 went into the bowl (sharing it with a few MTS), and 8 into the jar. Moss has had noticeable growth since last update.. bowl plants.. not so much. The one wildtype is still alive in the jar too, wonder how he feels about the new roommates.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The surviving wild type seems to like to be out in the open more now that it has some roommates. I came home to it and a cherry face to face (very close) looks like a staring competition or 'kissing', they moved off before I could grab a photo., but here are some other shots from the jar


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So I decided to clean out the holding tank these shrimp were in before moving to the bowl and jar (going to move emersed plant into it).. well I just saw movement .. wtf.. there's still shrimp in there! I feel horrible now since I already dumped a bucket of tank water down the sink without checking for any >.< now I get to deal with the fun task of netting them out.. I don't even know how they're still alive, the nitrate levels in that tank should be near lethal for them now...


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> So I decided to clean out the holding tank these shrimp were in before moving to the bowl and jar (going to move emersed plant into it).. well I just saw movement .. wtf.. there's still shrimp in there! I feel horrible now since I already dumped a bucket of tank water down the sink without checking for any >.< now I get to deal with the fun task of netting them out.. I don't even know how they're still alive, the nitrate levels in that tank should be near lethal for them now...


Well you know, cherries always got some kick left in them. Breed those, STRONGER OFFSPRING. Haha


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mistuhmarc said:


> Well you know, cherries always got some kick left in them. Breed those, STRONGER OFFSPRING. Haha


I dripped them into the bubble bowl (smaller population) so hopefully they'll breed and pass on the durability over there. There's also a lone surviving wild type (had 7) that lived for 2 weeks in conditions everyone says will kill shrimp(uncycled water).. the other 6 died after dripping them into a clean tank.. guess they were too adjusted to the nasty water >.>''' But hoping the surviving wild type breeds with my cherrys and rili and gives some durable offspring in the jar.

I wanted to share some photos of the blyxa in the jar which is really loving the soil and light! I have a bit of redness in its leaves!! and i'm not doing excel or co2 woot! (red hue is in on area that gets most light) the camera doesn't do it justice, looks more brown-green than red in the photo :/


Also want to share the two cool ramshorn color/types I have in here:
pink with semi clear-white shell and steel blue leopard spots:


and brown with semi clear-tan shell and darker leopard spots:

Also have some MTS in there but one decided to go adventuring out of the bowl today and dried out :c (first snail to leave the bowl or jar)

Have not been seeing alot of the shrimp lately but someone mentioned form a recent photo that one was saddled and might be ready to breed after a molt.. and I've read females tend to hide alot to avoid pursuing males, so assuming they're in the blyxa jungle somewhere.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Algae Attack! + shrimp update*

*Algae Wars Begin*
So the 3g buble bowl has green hair algae in a few spots. I'm a bit pissed as supposedly cherry shrimp will eat it.. Well no food for you guys for a week, EAT THAT ALGAE! The lights are usually only on 6 hours a day, but my parents visited this past weekend and the room these picos are in don't have a lot of lights (usually have sunlight from window or tv on at night so don't need a lotta lamps/lighting) and wanted the room well lit.. so lights were on 2-4 extra hours. Back to normal photo period now and raised light a few inches to help reduce chance of algae explosion.
The 2g jar has a large diatoms explosion on the glass, and not enough snails to eat it off. I don't think neos (wild/cherry/rili) will eat diatoms off the glass, and the tank is too small to put an oto in to clean it up. I've never tried nerite snails and since its an open top jar I don't think that would work either.. guess I'll have to go at it myself at the next water change :/

*In Other News..*
I also have some odd extremely thin stem (thinner than micro sword) growing to the surface in the 3g bubble bowl. I can't tell if its growing from the micro sword or the blyxa.. but its split into 3 thinner stems and still going for the top.. I'm hopeful its some sort of flower and not a random 'wtf' tag-a-long plant starting to sprout up.. its definitely not an algae. I can't get a photo that focuses on it as its so dang thin so will just have to wait and see.

In the 2g jar I found a second wild type that survived! Never knew there were two, one must have always been hiding around the filter, almond leaf, or in the moss blended the past several weeks. But I saw both out next to eachother on the substrate yesterday. Unfortunately I also found the nicest looking of the rili (very pretty banding) dead by the filter (no clue why) and had to remove it with tweezers. :c
No sighs of berried females yet but I don't care if they don't breed as long as they don't all die on me (from disease, wc "opp"es, etc).

And to end on a non negative note, here's a few week olf photo of a cherry in the bubble bowl wearing a ramshorn baby as a hat (not staged, honestly found her(?) like that)!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Both of these look awesome! cherry shrimp and relatives are the best.


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

Really love the bubble-bowl and jar! My own 2g jar is finally getting some growth on it and is in need of some new aquascaping. Your two are inspiring! Thanks for posting about them!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Newman said:


> Both of these look awesome! cherry shrimp and relatives are the best.


Thank you! Your awesome shrimp bowl is what made me want to try this ^^ If you ever set one up again be sure to share it with everyone on pt! I've been enjoying the shrimp I have and am happy I don't have to mess with ro and re-mineralizing water for them.




Sparklescale said:


> Really love the bubble-bowl and jar! My own 2g jar is finally getting some growth on it and is in need of some new aquascaping. Your two are inspiring! Thanks for posting about them!


Thank you! Do you have a journal (or photo you can share) of your jar? How long have you had yours set up?


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you! Do you have a journal (or photo you can share) of your jar? How long have you had yours set up?



I do have a journal on it, and, went to get the link...but it is on another forum, lol! Forgot where I was! Anyhow, here are a couple pics of it. It is also the two gallon jar. It has a top soil and clay kitty litter topped with pool sand substrate, and, is planted with jungle val, Vesuvius swords, cardinal plants (dwarf type I think) moneywort, crypto wendtii green and tropica, weeping moss on a rock, elodea sp. single dwarf hair grass, and frogbit. Most of the plants in this were nubs and half dead roots salvaged from my 37 when I over hauled it, and, are just getting some growth on them. I have one dwarf African frog and mts and pond snails. I use a clip-on lamp with a homedepot led 6500K lightbulb (75w 'replacement'...don't recall the actual wattage) Please ignore the greenish tinge...it is in need of a water change.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Cute 'lil frog, that tank will get pretty packed as the plants fill in more ^^


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm planning to re-scape it soon. Now that some of the plants are big enough to see, and, I have some other spares in the sump of my 37g, I have more to work with. Don't know when I'll get to it, but, that's the plan.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Update*

I ralized I've not done any FTS shots in a while so here's some grow out comparisons:
For not ferts/additives the moss has been doing well, though some spots don't get much light and are a bit dead (really need to start rotating the jar). The pygmy chain sword has sent runners all over the tank since being planted, and the blyxa j. has bushed out a noticeable bit.

*[Cookie Jar]*
[4/23/14]

[7/5/14]


*[Bubble Bowl]*
[4/23/14]

[7/6/14]





I've also consolidated my no-tech vase onto the bookshelf with these:
MGOPM with gravel cap, Argentinian sword, salvia minima, dwarf water lettuce, and some duckweed. Have a few snails in there but nothing else.




All 3


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

They are looking very good! I still love the bowl the best...the shape and the way the plants look in it. The new vase is a nice addition, too. I will enjoy seeing how it progresses.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sparklescale said:


> They are looking very good! I still love the bowl the best...the shape and the way the plants look in it. The new vase is a nice addition, too. I will enjoy seeing how it progresses.


Thank you, I enjoy the bubble bowl a lot too ^^ I'm tempted to get more shimrp to stuff in is as now I usually only see 1-2 out periodically (they pretty much live in the blyxa) I see the ramshorns more then them.. but I'm trying to wait to see if they'll breed... I really need to clean the inside of the sponge filters pipe.. its not so clear now and the ramshorns keep trying to get into it to clean but the bubbles shoot them back out, haha.

The vase is actually older than these two but use to sit on the windowsill, got too much light (and not enough water changes) and became a hair algae fest until I recently cleaned it out and moved it down. I actually took photos of the cleaning process/all the hair algae.. might post those.. 
The sword is insanely durable. Its one of the first plants I got nearly a year ago now, it had its leaves and roots eaten off by a pleco, then sat in a jar with less than adequate light as just a 'crown' for a several months, then stuffed into a pico with soil and slightly better but not ideal light that was torn down, and finally into this vase. Its not grown back to the height of the originally bought plant but I'm just happy its still alive ^^

[added]
Vase Hair algae link


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm loosing the hair algae battle! Eevery week I have to pull more out grr I tried an extreme back out for 3-4 days after last water change by covering the bubble bowl in cardboard and towel so NO light got in.. just removed it and pulled off more hair algae and did a very tiny water change... I'm about ready to try to net out the shrimp and still them in the jar then nuke the damn thing with excel or peroxide.. or both.
NEVER leave the lights on too long on your picos! If you family/friends visit and want to see it with lights on, tell them they can wait till tomorrow, its not with the algae bloom =.=


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry you have to fight the algae! Hope it clears up soon. I had a problem with a thick blackish green algae in my 2g jar that was completely smothering all the lower leaves on the plants. I didn't want to risk loosing all my plants again to algae...lost everything in my 37g to various algae...so I used AlgaeFix. The AlgaeFix worked great. Most of the leaves affected have either fully recovered or are partially viable with brown dead spots from the algae. I will eventually trim off all the old affected leaves, but for now, at least they are functioning and growing again. Algaefix is supposed to be safe for shrimp, so, maybe it will help in your tank. GL


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion I'll look into getting some.
My battle is with green hair algae and green spot algae on the glass. I was thinking of getting a nerite for the spot algae but nothing rally eats hair algae that can stay in that small a 'tank', I've heard amano shrimp are a bit iffy about cleaning it up.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So I found a nerite snail at a local Petsmart and grabbed it, poor thing must have been in soft/acidic water, its shell is messed up (fortunately my water should help it to repair itself, lots of calcium(hard) and 7.5pH). Its a zebra nerite and I plopped it into the bubble bowl to see if it will do anything about the green spot algae on the glass (I though I'd read that they eat that?). We'll see, if so it will be on cleaning duty and rotated between several active tanks for 'spot' cleaning. My 7g desperately needs a spot algae cleaner, as sadly otos don't eat the stuff.. No good photos of the nerite yet, I'll try to get a decent one sometime this next week.
I've also been a bit disappointed with my cherry gals, I've seen them saddled but not berried yet.. come on girls get it on and get the population up, I don't feel like _buying _more shrimp.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Meet the Nerite + Hairalgae War update*

Got a few shots of the zebra nerite snail during the water change this week. Sadly its not been the magical glass cleaner I'd heard them to be :/ But at least it looks nice... aside from the damaged spots


In other news I've resorted to carpet bombing (3x excel dosing) the bubble bowl AND jar as both now have hair algae (i suspect raising the light on the bowl caused it in the jar, doh >,<). Don't know how the shrimp are going to handle it, but if I manage to kill them by accident trying to get the algae... I'll convert the tanks to something else, maybe guppy or betta tanks.. think they're too small for white cloud mountain minnows. If i do get bettas I'd grab a temp controller and some small heaters.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

What would be your temp controller of choice? I struggle with this in my small tanks and bowls.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm seems the photo didn't show up.. let try that again




cjstl said:


> What would be your temp controller of choice? I struggle with this in my small tanks and bowls.


I'd try this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23735

Not sure what little heater I'd get to plug into it... not one of the ones known for 'melting'.


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

I used to use one of THESE on a betta bowl. It never got too hot and it warm enough through the winter.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sparklescale said:


> I used to use one of THESE on a betta bowl. It never got too hot and it warm enough through the winter.


Odd, not thought of an under-the tank heater.. wonder if it would cause trouble cooking the soil in the bowl...
Wat size/wattage did you use (and what gallon betta bowl)?
My house is kinda cold.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a Hydor 7.5 that is under my UGF in a 3G vase. It keeps the vase around 74. By contrast, I have an 8 watt Marina betta heater that is in my under gravel cage in my 4G fountain vase, and it keeps the thing at 80.


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't remember, it was a long time ago. It was probably the smallest size...mine was about 4x4 inches. Also, I didn't stick it to the tank (I had a 2.5gal) I just stuck mine to a piece of plastic so it would not stick to anything and then just set the tank on top of it. I can't attest to any possible problems with the substrate as my tank at that time was not planted, but, a lot of the old style dutch planted tanks use the undergravel cable heaters which I think causes circulation in the substrate...don't know it that would be a good or bad thing with a dirt tank or not.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

cjstl said:


> I have a Hydor 7.5 that is under my UGF in a 3G vase. It keeps the vase around 74. By contrast, I have an 8 watt Marina betta heater that is in my under gravel cage in my 4G fountain vase, and it keeps the thing at 80.


Thanks for the suggestions. Whats the room temp where these tanks are? 



Sparklescale said:


> I don't remember, it was a long time ago. It was probably the smallest size...mine was about 4x4 inches. Also, I didn't stick it to the tank (I had a 2.5gal) I just stuck mine to a piece of plastic so it would not stick to anything and then just set the tank on top of it. I can't attest to any possible problems with the substrate as my tank at that time was not planted, but, a lot of the old style dutch planted tanks use the undergravel cable heaters which I think causes circulation in the substrate...don't know it that would be a good or bad thing with a dirt tank or not.


Hmm k I'll look into it more, thanks for the info.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

On day 4 I think of dosing 1-1.1ml Excel in the bubble bowl and jar. Still no visible improvement.. grrr. I don't see shrimp at all now in the bubble bowl, and only 2-3 in the jar.. if they crawled out the cats got them (water conditions are fine so they should not have) or they're getting eaten when they die.. I dunno.. All I know is I've had gals saddled for weeks but never berried, and my #s are going down so about to give up on shrimp and turn these into betta tanks. Will probably toss any found shrimp into the dwarf puffer tank to be snacks... also thin out the snail populations in those picos.
I went ahead and ordered 2 of the azoo micro temp controllers http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=pla&catargetid=530005150000091219&cadevice=mand 2 10wat cobalt mini heaters (only ones I did not see reviews about melting O.O).
Going to end up gutting and redoing both tanks (with same plants) and give the plants a good dip before they go back in to get rid of this damned hair algae!! I'll probably have to redo the substrate since it'll be very messy in the bubble bowl with soil and sand mixing.. but hoping I can get away with just topping it off with a little more sand(doubtful though). Will remove some of the wood and trim the mosses, might make a 'carpet' with some on plastic mesh, the driftwood that does remain will just be to hide the sponge filter. Dunno when I'll get around to the rescape and plant dip (might be this weekend since I spotted 2 sexy bettas I'd love to grab and put in there), will update with photos whenever I do.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sooooo I spotted two lovely betta yesterday at PetCo and today I went back and they were still there so now they're here (home)... I know I know perpetuating the bad practices they do with bettas.. But at least these two have a chance to live (and not die in some uncycled 0.2g cup. Since their final homes aren't ready yet they are in the 10g quarantine with modified tank dividers and plastic craft mesh to keep them from seeing each other.
No photos yet, letting them settle in, but I think they are both delta tails (they were mislabeled at store as double tailed but are not). One I can't quite tel if he's black and blue (mustard) or a copper-ish green dragon scale with yellow fins (and a bit of darker trim on the edges) will see on e he gets comfy and colors up. The other is white but... It's hard to describe, it has a. Dry faint soft pastel rainbow going on like a prism and a few touches of red. 
No names yet, will have to mull over ideas. I almost bought a black and vibrant green/teal dragon scale double tail but his tails were so big and heavy I worried her be more likely to fin nip, also appeared to have a tiny bit if crow tail in his genetics. Sadly don't have a 3rd tank for him so he stayed at the store, hope a smart betta enthusiast buys him.



Just did evening feeding for all my fish, the new bettas ate just fine too, white one seems to have a hard time with the larger of the betta pellets so fished him out the tinier ones. The possible mustard had no issue with 'em.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Quick blurry shots of the new bettas in quarantine.


I think they're both deltas, first one might be a super delta.. or hm.. can't tell. Will get better photos of them in a week or so.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Love the spots on the white one. As far as what color he is, its more than likely its a cellophane. My 2 cellophane bettas have spots and blue prism on their fins/scales. Really hard to photograph with a POS cell phone though

They both look like deltas. Super deltas would have more of a halfmoon shape.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought cellophane at first too, but hes so white and his scales are almost metallic/dragon scale like.. would even call it pearl scale like the angelfish (not pinkish) and only has a little transparency in his caudal fin. I'd assume cellophanes were much more pink and translucent (like yours).. but who knows with so many breeders and mixing and variations its hard to pin it down sometimes @[email protected]


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

If anything, he has the cellophane gene.


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

At the LFS we work at, we recently got a shipment of bettas from overseas and some of them seemed to have the white dragonscale phenotype on the body and the cellophane phenotype a little bit on the fins, in fact they looked almost exactly like yours. I almost bought one.
Your bettas look awesome


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> If anything, he has the cellophane gene.


I'd agree to that, wonder if it woudl be classified as a generic cellophane, or something else for color name though.



pseudomugil said:


> At the LFS we work at, we recently got a shipment of bettas from overseas and some of them seemed to have the white dragonscale phenotype on the body and the cellophane phenotype a little bit on the fins, in fact they looked almost exactly like yours. I almost bought one.
> Your bettas look awesome


Maybe you got his brothers and possibly sisters.. or cousins (same grandparents/parents siblings)! I just couldn't resist him. Thank you, they both look better in person, its hard to get a good photo of them in that tank.
I wouldn't be able to work at a pet store, I'd keep buying all the pretty fish (betta and a few other species) when they come in, run out of room in my house for tanks real quick lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Simple joys, the two boys like their qt enough to make bubble nests. Xerxes (betta in my 7g) doesn't make one very often, but I think the flow (though gentle enough for him to swim around) has too much surface movement to maintain a bubble nest.

(filter and heater are on the other side of the tank dividers, lids are on when not taking an above view photo)
I had a paranoia last night about the white one having a parasites/leeches on his gills.. turns out his 'beard' is black and the edges of it sticking out by his gills were what freaked me out. Oddly the mustard always seems to have both pelvic fins on the same side of the anal fin (to my right as I look at him head on). I don't pester him to flare to try to correct it, but he seems to be able to move both pelvic fins fine (was worried one was 'broke'), ah well just a little quirk that makes him more unique.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Well FML*

I don't know HOW but the mustard betta managed to get to the other side of the divider and I found the two fight it out...Separated them quickly then had to greatly reduce water level and put the mustard in a breeder basket (tied off and with a lid on it.. again... to keep him from reaching the other. Sadly I don't have any good meds for getting these 2 healed right now (they arrive Wed), or a second heater to put them in separate tanks... how the [censor] did that little bastard get over there?.
[censored][censored][censored][censored] it, mustard is going in the 20g in the breeder basket with lid, keep him the [censored][censored][censored][censored] away from the white one... Don't know how I'm going to deal with these two, once meds come... well heater and temp control will come too so I guess I'll jsut set up the 3g plastic bin with a heater and stick one in there to treat, and the other stay in the 10g... damn little buger..


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Boys will be boys! lol luckily you caught him in time before it was too late. These have turned out really well! I love the bright, clean look of the bowl. Then the contrasting ominous, murky, darker moss jar. Very cool side by side!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ugh i have a nauseous feeling thinking about it "what if I hadn't popped by the tank to peek at them?" One or both might have been dead before I would have walked by the tank again... And how the [censor] did he get over there???!!!
I need to post updated pico photos, the bowl is redone and thinned out with dwarf tears in the front now instead of a mass of pygmy chain sword. Jar will get redone Saturday probably.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> [censor] [censored][censored][censored][censored] it....... keep him the [censored][censored][censored][censored].



:icon_lol:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Partial update*

Need to get some decent tank shots, but for now, here's a photo update of the white delta male betta, I've named him Alastor after a Greek spirit for blood feuds and revenge (because of his red markings) of course he's the most clam/skittish of my betta *eye roll* 
Today, before lights on, best captures how he looks


With lights on he looks more pink in photos ._. he's not pink!


Also have a second nerite snail (one for each pico) the older/damaged one is on the left)


Both tanks have been re-scaped now, though the bubble bowl has high nitrates from the new soil.. and I'm not happy with the HC never staying down (mts in there) so I might take the micro sword back from my husband's tank for the foreground. Used old ooold little peices of driftwood from way back with my pleco was a baby for the cookie jar since they're thicker and easier to hide the equipment behind, hand sanded the crap out of them before covering in moss they'd be betta safe.

Will get photos of the tanks eventually.. No photo love for the mustard gas betta, he's still healing in quarantine while I wait for the ammonia t stop leeching out of the bubble boil and causing such high nitrates. I'm still mulling over names for him and have a list of over half a dozen possibilities so far...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*And he shall be.. Magnus!*

I finally got a name decided for the mustard a few days ago, with the help of my husband. He is now Magnus ^^

Magnus, who broke the barrier and picked a fight with Alastor is healing up nicely. His fins were shredded all the way to the body in some places, now those are about 1/2 way healed, still some frayed edges too. He had a rip in his tail fin that made him an unofficial double tail for a bit (amusingly he was sold in a petco cup labeled as a double tail). He's been in the 10g quarantine with frequent large water changes. I did a week of aq salt treatment (at probably 1/2 dose strength) and its been over a week since stopping that (was told not to do continuously).. debating about doing a few more days of salt to see if it heals his fins a little faster.
Here's the only non blurred photo I've managed of him:

I got one that showed off his blues nicely but its too blurry :/
Sadly I cannot put much in his tank that's betta fin safe so I try to show him misc items each day and move stuff around/put new things outside his tank to keep him from getting too bored.

I decided to break down the vase that had the sword in it, it was getting tall ans its leaves bent over to stay under water (don't think it wanted to grow out of the water). Made a big mess uprooting it as a lot of soil came up too, rinsed it and floated in a bag in the bubble bowl for a bit (since its not a heated tank) then planted the 2 swords in the back of the bowl on either side of the equipment. Hopefully it will adapt well to warm tank and Excel dosing (done as an algae preventative mostly), I'm sure it will like the new soil since its vase's soil was about 7 months old.
No photos of the picos right now, lights don't come on until noon.

I'm still waiting for the bubble bowl to stop leeching ammonia (that's consumed and made into nitrates so I don't get a ammonia reading) its giving me higher readings than the jar which has a fish and slower growing plants (moss) :/ I'm hoping the leeching will be done by the time Magnus' fins are done healing.

Hope the fat cats don't try to get up on the book case these are on now that the vase isn't blocking a jump, don't need those little [censor]s knocking lids off to get a drink and let bettas jump out =.= Did i mention one of the furry retards drinks from the toilet even with a water bowl in the nest room (kitchen)? and this is a cat not a dog.


edit: added photos



Pardon the visible equipment and box the light is propped up on.. hoping blyxa grows back in to hide that again in a few months.

Looking at it now I don't like the sword in the bowl.. ruins the grassy field feel.. might take it back out.. not sure what I'll do with it though.. hmm


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Great pictures of your boys. I can really see their colors and markings now. Magnus looks like he can be Waldo's brother. Especially since Waldo blew out his tail and has become a closet tail biter.

Spunky boys. I can't believe they wanted at each other so badly that one of them jumped the barrier.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> Great pictures of your boys. I can really see their colors and markings now. Magnus looks like he can be Waldo's brother. Especially since Waldo blew out his tail and has become a closet tail biter.
> 
> Spunky boys. I can't believe they wanted at each other so badly that one of them jumped the barrier.


I admittedly bought him because he reminded me a little of Waldo or another mustard is seen, Rambrant. Not quite as dashing as those two but handsome in his own right ^^
Actually Alastor had no interest in Magnus, but once that mustard new there was a betta on the other side of the mesh he wanted at 'em! I'd peg Alastor as one tough enough to kick ass but has no interest in fighting. He seems easily scared by objects outside the tank and probably only fought with Magnus as he had no way to escape.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I admittedly bought him because he reminded me a little of Waldo or another mustard is seen, Rambrant. Not quite as dashing as those two but handsome in his own right ^^
> Actually Alastor had no interest in Magnus, but once that mustard new there was a betta on the other side of the mesh he wanted at 'em! I'd peg Alastor as one tough enough to kick ass but has no interest in fighting. He seems easily scared by objects outside the tank and probably only fought with Magnus as he had no way to escape.


For a pacifist, Alastor sure kicked Magnus' ass! Lol!!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Just a quick update, Magnus is healing well, still needs some time in qt tank though. Wanted to show the quirky-ness of his pelvic fins (always to the left side of his anal fin)


Also didn't like the sword in the bowl so put it back in the vase.


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 15, 2014)

I think we should have someone start a place on the forum for all the people who have pico/bowl/jar tanks being that most of them are so different from just regular nano tanks.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

CollegeKid said:


> I think we should have someone start a place on the forum for all the people who have pico/bowl/jar tanks being that most of them are so different from just regular nano tanks.


I know there is a no-tech pico tank thread (i think in low tech forum), and recently a less than 10g (considered pico) planted tank thread in nano tank forum.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I LOVE the simplicity of that moss jar. You've totally inspired me to do my killifish tank like this!
Thanks, Luke


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ApplestoApples said:


> I LOVE the simplicity of that moss jar. You've totally inspired me to do my killifish tank like this!
> Thanks, Luke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Happy to hear, look forward to seeing a journal with photos of your killifish tank. ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry I've been terrible about updating this thread!
*
Most recently:*
Got sick of Magnus being in quarantine and since his soil based tank has stopped leeching I moved him over. Dripped him in then netted him to the bowl. I'm a bit worried about keeping him in a planted tank.. I had put duckweed in the quarantine to help with nitrates.. in 2 days he ate it all.. I checked its not stuck against the filter intake sponge or behind the outflow or decor, its gone.. and he had some slight constipation but no swim bladder issues... Well salvia minima is bigger than duckweed but I also have dwarf baby tears in there (and they have crappy short roots for plants so they break loose and float up easy) I'm gonna be pissed if he eats those, they're hard to get to grow in a non co2 tank (can be done but they are sooo slooow without co2). Not sure what I'll do with him if he ends up not being plant friendly.. I like my planted tanks... 
Anyways here's some photos






Random shot of the mess of cords, temp controllers, and surge protector and light timer for these tanks. Lights unplugged for Magnus to acclimate for the day.



Oh forgot to mention made a little fabric privacy shield between the tanks so the fish aren't stressing and flaring at each other constantly. Husband made the wood base and drilled holes for dowels which I then pinned the fabric to. Plan to sew it someday, but the bobbin re loader is being a little [censor] on my old sewing machine so its just pinned together for now. 






Pardon all the crappy photos, will get better quality tank/fish shots later in the week.



*
Photos from past few weeks:*



Some of the white markings in Alastor's fins look like feathers see? (just dorsal fin)


Magnus almost healed up...


Alastor being a hunchback from glass distortion ^^


I *REALLY *love how the tank looks with the sunlight peeking in through the blinds into the tank.



Magnus decided to be a d-bag last week and fin nip when he was 85% healed up (some fins were ripped all the way to the base/body before) so now he has 3x as many rips GAAH! *BAD FISH!*


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Most recent Photos
Alastor


Magnus




The saliva minimia in their tanks is growing like mad, sadly its too cold here now to ship so I'm literally scooping out handfuls to dry and put in the trash each week. pygmy chain sword is starting to take off again in the bowl, and most of the dwarf baby tears are floating than planted... whats worse they seem to be growing better as floaters amongst the salvia =.=


Last week Magnus was still exploring his new home alot, and spotted a (very pale) pond snail.
[que "Jaws" theme music]



Snail spotted!


WTF are you?!


Bah! You're boring, I'm going over here.

And so ends the (short) tale of Magnus and the pale pond snail.


Also here's a decent (though dark) side shot of Magnus 


Really hope he stops fin nipping now that he's in here, i want to see sexy perfect fins again!


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Great pictures of the boys. I love their privacy screen, so cute!

My boys have been inserted into the Aquastyle tanks as of last week. They are the happiest I have seen them. Like Magnus, Waldo decided to modify his tail to help himself swim in the current. He is now a Delta tail instead of a halfmoon.

Thank you for your suggestion about the spraybars. Pointing them at the wall and lessening the out flow did the trick. Waldo still face plants into the gravel occasionally, but he tends to do that anyway. Diablo loves the spray bar, he keeps climbing all over it. I caught him wedged in between the bar and the glass using the spray as a shower massage


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> Great pictures of the boys. I love their privacy screen, so cute!
> 
> My boys have been inserted into the Aquastyle tanks as of last week. They are the happiest I have seen them. Like Magnus, Waldo decided to modify his tail to help himself swim in the current. He is now a Delta tail instead of a halfmoon.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion about the spraybars. Pointing them at the wall and lessening the out flow did the trick. Waldo still face plants into the gravel occasionally, but he tends to do that anyway. Diablo loves the spray bar, he keeps climbing all over it. I caught him wedged in between the bar and the glass using the spray as a shower massage


*vibrate-y voice* "oOoOoO yEeEaH tHaTs ThE sPoOoOt" ^^
Glad to hear the spraybar suggestion helped! And that they enjoy the new tanks. Do they spend a lot of time flaring at each other/pacing glass closest to other tank? Or they just don't give a [censor] that the other exists?


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> *vibrate-y voice* "oOoOoO yEeEaH tHaTs ThE sPoOoOt" ^^
> Glad to hear the spraybar suggestion helped! And that they enjoy the new tanks. Do they spend a lot of time flaring at each other/pacing glass closest to other tank? Or they just don't give a [censor] that the other exists?


You are so funny. Love the vibrato!

Diablo stopped flaring at everything once he got in the new tank. He used to seriously flare at everything when he was in a bowl. They definately see each other in the new tanks. My boyfriend caught them staring each other down today, but we haven't seen them flare.

I saw Waldo flare for the first time since they moved, just this evening. He lives with a school of micro Rasboras. One of them got underfoot and Waldo snapped. He gave him a quick flare and lunged at him. This is the first time either Betta has lived with other fish. So far so good except for the concept of sharing. All food is "mine" for them, so I have to get creative with how to feed them.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> You are so funny. Love the vibrato!
> 
> Diablo stopped flaring at everything once he got in the new tank. He used to seriously flare at everything when he was in a bowl. They definately see each other in the new tanks. My boyfriend caught them staring each other down today, but we haven't seen them flare.
> 
> I saw Waldo flare for the first time since they moved, just this evening. He lives with a school of micro Rasboras. One of them got underfoot and Waldo snapped. He gave him a quick flare and lunged at him. This is the first time either Betta has lived with other fish. So far so good except for the concept of sharing. All food is "mine" for them, so I have to get creative with how to feed them.


Its cool that they aren't stressing and glass surfing at eachother all day, just going about their business.

I'm not familiar with your nano schools, but will they feed on food below the surface? Do your bettas eat everything floating AND sinking? If just floating get some slow sinking micro pellets. I have Hikari micro pellets for my cherry barbs which they, the angelfish, and my rainbowfish (who's 6" and looks funny eating such tiny food specks) love them. They'll stay on the surface if you just sprinkle them in, but once there's agitation of water (fish breaking surface catching food) or if you put it on your finger and submerge it it will slowly sink. 
If that doesn't work I train all my bettas (and my community) to a designated feeding spot.. try to train the betta to one area and the schoolers to another. Can take a few weeks to learn, make your betta think the better food (live or frozen instead of pellets for example) are at 'his' spot so he won't go to the school's feeding area because "eh, they get the crappy stuff".


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Its cool that they aren't stressing and glass surfing at eachother all day, just going about their business.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your nano schools, but will they feed on food below the surface? Do your bettas eat everything floating AND sinking? If just floating get some slow sinking micro pellets. I have Hikari micro pellets for my cherry barbs which they, the angelfish, and my rainbowfish (who's 6" and looks funny eating such tiny food specks) love them. They'll stay on the surface if you just sprinkle them in, but once there's agitation of water (fish breaking surface catching food) or if you put it on your finger and submerge it it will slowly sink.
> If that doesn't work I train all my bettas (and my community) to a designated feeding spot.. try to train the betta to one area and the schoolers to another. Can take a few weeks to learn, make your betta think the better food (live or frozen instead of pellets for example) are at 'his' spot so he won't go to the school's feeding area because "eh, they get the crappy stuff".


The Rasboras will feed below the surface... But....I have fed my Bettas such a varied diet that they know to dive. They both know how to find the food that reaches the ground and the leaves too. And... No food is crappy. Absolutely my fault. I should have stuck with pellets all along.

You may have already seen this thread, but here was the first day in their new tankshttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=752529&highlight=
They already look like sausages with fins in these pictures


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes I saw the thread, lovely shots btw.. hows the wood doing, any fungus?
I can't offer any other feeding advice.. my bettas have not been kept with other fish that would be eating the same food... Well except Arist'oto' who decided to adopt the otos meals (blanched zucchini and algae wafers) but he shared with them just fine, didn't even chase them off the food when he went in for his nibble on it... I miss him :c


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Yes I saw the thread, lovely shots btw.. hows the wood doing, any fungus?
> I can't offer any other feeding advice.. my bettas have not been kept with other fish that would be eating the same food... Well except Arist'oto' who decided to adopt the otos meals (blanched zucchini and algae wafers) but he shared with them just fine, didn't even chase them off the food when he went in for his nibble on it... I miss him :c


No fungus on the wood. So far, I have had really good luck with Mopani wood. I have a chunk in my 12 gallon that keeps getting colonized by mosses. I got some algae on the ones in the boys tanks but that is to be expected as We move from diatoms to the next ugly algae outbreak.

Arist'oto' was super cute.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Tank Tweak and Temptations*

So this past week I did a bit of landscaping in my husband's 12g long (I really need to get off my bum and make a journal for it..) mainly trimming and replanting pennywort and some taller stems of hydro sp japan. I also pulled out all the micro and mini micro sword from the tank as it wasn't visible anymore with the carpet or clover (hydro). The next day I pulled Magnus out of his tank (he wasn't too happy about that), and after replanting what dwarf baby tears he's not eaten (did I mention he likes to eat plants? including duckweed and salvia minimia which has made him a permanent fat-[censor]).. stuffed in all the micro sword in the front. Did about 200% water change to clear up soil in the water column then dripped him back in. I honestly don't think he even noticed the difference after I added him back.
Before:


After:

Hoping in a few months that will fill in more densely.. I'm also thinking of tossing the blyxa and just going with pygmy chain sword, micro, and mini micro sword as they seem to grow faster (also less of a pain in the [censor] to plant and not float up).



Today I popped by Michel's art store looking for the possibility of non metal plant/reef hangers (wanted something to hold up riparium bastes in the 20g and 55g as the suction cups go to [censor]) no luck with what I wanted buuuut I was oh-so tempted to walk out with 4 new pico tanks... must resist... mus resist.. must resist....... _I could ask for them for Christmas_... *NO*! No more tanks! Too many already.


Oh cores they're over priced.. if they'd be on sale (around $15-18) I think my will power would have been non existent... wonder when they'll be put on sale...
I think they're all at least 2g, maybe 2.5, but they're never given a volume, only sizing is "large"... not so helpful.... I picture a wall of picos each a different shape with different plants/theme.. and me having absolutely no free time as I clean and maintain another 2-4 new tanks x.x... "Hi, my name's AquaAuroa and I'm a tank-aholic" (alternate " and I have MTS").. I need help.. and more will power would be nice... >.<


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

I work at michaels and those basically never go on sale but there is always 40 or 50% off coupons online you could use..

Screw will power! I will live my MTS through everyone on here since I have one tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

jarury said:


> I work at michaels and those basically never go on sale but there is always 40 or 50% off coupons online you could use..
> 
> Screw will power! I will live my MTS through everyone on here since I have one tank


Didn't know Michel's had online coupons... only time i tried looking them up online i got their broken website that looked like it was made in the 90s. Will have to go hunting for the coupons..


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll just leave this Michael's coupon link here...

Also, the ones in the picture, top left, made me totally ponder using my trifle bowl as a fish tank. MTS is real, man...


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Didn't know Michel's had online coupons... only time i tried looking them up online i got their broken website that looked like it was made in the 90s. Will have to go hunting for the coupons..


Look them up on your phone and it has the barcode they can scan

Look at the link above ^^ on your phone and it will take you right to it basically.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

The one on the lower left is amazing but looks unstable. Can't wait to see what you do with it, lol!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

GreenNinja said:


> I'll just leave this Michael's coupon link here...
> 
> Also, the ones in the picture, top left, made me totally ponder using my trifle bowl as a fish tank. MTS is real, man...


Thank you.. but the website is still messed up for me.. what browser does it work properly in?


> Certain exclusions and conditions may apply. Click the offer boxes to see full terms of offer.


... there's no offer box to click for me  and the "print preview' and "text to phone" buttons are duds..
found printable coupons [here] though, thank you for pointing them out as an option though!!



jarury said:


> Look them up on your phone and it has the barcode they can scan
> 
> Look at the link above ^^ on your phone and it will take you right to it basically.


Oh so thier site works on phones better than than a computer? had not tried that *tries* HAH you're right.. that's amusing. on my computer it just blows out and looks like this
View attachment 393177




Varmint said:


> The one on the lower left is amazing but looks unstable. Can't wait to see what you do with it, lol!


Yeh ..That one is the most unstable of the lot (smallest base).. and sadly the one I like the most..it just looks so cool! I've not bought any.. _yet_..I'm trying very hard not to.. I haven't even gotten plants in my 20g yet and its freezing temps out so there's no ordering for a while...If I did give in and get one (or more >.>'') of these I'd have to wait for spring to set it up.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora;69l89761 said:


> Yeh ..That one is the most unstable of the lot (smallest base).. and sadly the one I like the most..it just looks so cool! I've not bought any.. _yet_..I'm trying very hard not to.. I haven't even gotten plants in my 20g yet and its freezing temps out so there's no ordering for a while...If I did give in and get one (or more >.>'') of these I'd have to wait for spring to set it up.


I'm not a handy DIY kinda gal, but it would be cool if someone could make a wood stand for that particular vase. A stand would provide stability and depending on the design could make it look like the vase is floating.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> I'm not a handy DIY kinda gal, but it would be cool if someone could make a wood stand for that particular vase. A stand would provide stability and depending on the design could make it look like the vase is floating.


Ooo! My husban'ds pretty handy at DIY (helps with all my diy stuff!) I might put a bug in his ear about that if I do end up buying the lantern style one. 

I gave in to temptation.. and put the candle holders on my Christmas wishlist.. at least I didn't just go buy them all myself... >.>''


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you.. but the website is still messed up for me.. what browser does it work properly in?... there's no offer box to click for me  and the "print preview' and "text to phone" buttons are duds..
> found printable coupons [here] though, thank you for pointing them out as an option though!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is weird! The site is not the best out there but it usually works. At the store we have chrome for the store site and it seems to work great.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Ooo! My husban'ds pretty handy at DIY (helps with all my diy stuff!) I might put a bug in his ear about that if I do end up buying the lantern style one.
> 
> I gave in to temptation.. and put the candle holders on my Christmas wishlist.. at least I didn't just go buy them all myself... >.>''


How cool. It's always great to have a talented spouse. I wonder if his ears are burning while we talk about his possible upcoming project, lol.


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

I use Chrome to access the coupons, but they do get weird sometimes. They often put coupons in the local newspaper as well. I've also gone in and explained I was having issues printing my coupon and sometimes they'll give you a break.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

We have been told not to do that but most managers won't care and I believe most stores will have wifi now and they can help you pull it up on your phone. 

Also the coupons app usually has them in it. 

my parents limited me to one tank until I move out... if not I would have jars everywhere! Yay for you if they are Christmas presents you can't feel guilty :biggrin:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

GreenNinja said:


> I use Chrome to access the coupons, but they do get weird sometimes. They often put coupons in the local newspaper as well. I've also gone in and explained I was having issues printing my coupon and sometimes they'll give you a break.


I've never used chrome but ti works on Safari on the phone ^^



jarury said:


> We have been told not to do that but most managers won't care and I believe most stores will have wifi now and they can help you pull it up on your phone.
> 
> Also the coupons app usually has them in it.
> 
> my parents limited me to one tank until I move out... if not I would have jars everywhere! Yay for you if they are Christmas presents you can't feel guilty :biggrin:


Aw that sucks (limitation) but hey when you get your own place more tans!! I'm terrible about my MTS and my husband is an enabler.. who knows how many more tanks I'll cram in the house >.>''
And yes, less guilty if its a present "Oh well, I don't wan to be rude and not use this kind gift." >


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Cool,love it


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What I see when I remove the lid on Alastor's tank at feeding time



The 2 tanks got pretty nasty so had to do a major wipe down of the internal glass and water change last week.




After






And most recent photos of the two delta boys
Alastor's red is slowly expanding.. I wonder if he's going to turn into all red fins in a year (or even red bodied )?




I love the way the blues in Magnus' fins shine in the light! He is always glaring at the pygmy chain sword runners that are growing very quickly around his tank.... sadly you can see the micro crustation infestation show up on the glass with his black body behind them.. I can't get rid of them x.x


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I was wondering how you clean the glass. Good old fashioned elbow grease!

Now that Waldo is morphing, he looks less like Magnus and more like Alastor (from the top view anyway)

Grass fields is still my favorite, but that vase is starting to look really pretty too!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> I was wondering how you clean the glass. Good old fashioned elbow grease!
> 
> Now that Waldo is morphing, he looks less like Magnus and more like Alastor (from the top view anyway)
> 
> Grass fields is still my favorite, but that vase is starting to look really pretty too!


Wonder if Waldo will go full white body on you? I don't use those magnets algae scraper, tired on in my 55g and it SCRATCHED THE GLASS *ARRRGGG*! Threw that piece of [censor] out. Now its just a clean paper towel ad some pressure. 
I'm not happy with the moss tank, i don't think it gets sufficient light as I always have die off (but also new growth). I'm going to cut the excel I've been dosing, maybe that's speeding it up to fast compared to the light its getting.. or I'll have to get a better light. 
Still love the grass tank, just hope the sword fills out quickly.. it likes to encircle the outside of the bowl instead of do some tight growth at the center/back where I need it... can just snip the runners and replant them where I want next time I do a major water change/clean session (end up cupping Magnus out for replanting so he's not exposed to excess soil in the water column). 
I need to get a bigger vase for the swords, they're getting so tall! Must find a simple 16-20" clear narrow glass cylinder vase... Michel's is overpriced, online has shipping $$ and breakage issues with shipping, so gotta check out Goodwill or other thrift stores.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Wonder if Waldo will go full white body on you? I don't use those magnets algae scraper, tired on in my 55g and it SCRATCHED THE GLASS *ARRRGGG*! Threw that piece of [censor] out. Now its just a clean paper towel ad some pressure.
> I'm not happy with the moss tank, i don't think it gets sufficient light as I always have die off (but also new growth). I'm going to cut the excel I've been dosing, maybe that's speeding it up to fast compared to the light its getting.. or I'll have to get a better light.
> Still love the grass tank, just hope the sword fills out quickly.. it likes to encircle the outside of the bowl instead of do some tight growth at the center/back where I need it... can just snip the runners and replant them where I want next time I do a major water change/clean session (end up cupping Magnus out for replanting so he's not exposed to excess soil in the water column).
> I need to get a bigger vase for the swords, they're getting so tall! Must find a simple 16-20" clear narrow glass cylinder vase... Michel's is overpriced, online
> has shipping $$ and breakage issues with shipping, so gotta check out Goodwill or other thrift stores.


Waldo may go all white and/or yellow. He is losing the last strip of blue on his butt. The stripe on his right side seems to come and go. Any part of him that was black is turning yellow. I'm going to wait and see what happens. If he seems to stabilize or do something different, I'll post an update so you can see

I don't know a lot about moss, would Excel help it? Maybe you should slow down and see if the moss repsonds favorably. One thing that could look really cool would be to grow different mosses and moss like things (riccia, fissedens) on varied surfaces (small stones, small sticks and wood). Layers of different textures of mossy things would be pretty. Something like these terrestrial gardens but under water
http://www.mossandstonegardens.com/blog/dish-gardens/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> Waldo may go all white and/or yellow. He is losing the last strip of blue on his butt. The stripe on his right side seems to come and go. Any part of him that was black is turning yellow. I'm going to wait and see what happens. If he seems to stabilize or do something different, I'll post an update so you can see
> 
> I don't know a lot about moss, would Excel help it? Maybe you should slow down and see if the moss repsonds favorably. One thing that could look really cool would be to grow different mosses and moss like things (riccia, fissedens) on varied surfaces (small stones, small sticks and wood). Layers of different textures of mossy things would be pretty. Something like these terrestrial gardens but under water
> http://www.mossandstonegardens.com/blog/dish-gardens/


I look forward to seeing what he does for color!
As for the multi moss/mosslike things I was debating about trying this. I would probably change to a stronger or closer light first though as the moss on the substrate seems to do the worst, but the elevated moss on the wood is doing decent. I'd love to get some fissedens but don't want to pay $25 for a 1x1" portion or have to try to fight algae that can come in on it (have heard the plant doesn't tolerate any of the algae killing treatments well) ._. I have a ton o riccia, its taking over my 10g dump tank again and have thought about doing meshed rocks with it, jsut never set down for the few hours it would take to tie everything down yet.

I have a dream of taking over a whole wall upstairs for betta tanks and terrestrial plants (use to keep them from seeing eachother) and get to try some new pico scape ideas. But before that can happen I have to convince the in-laws to give us their very gently used (in great condition) lazy boy style chairs so they can take over the spot where the large "L"shaped couch is now, ad that can be moved downstairs for viewing the 55g and 20g from... almost got them a month ago when they were going to move but they decided not to.. [censor] got all excited and planned things out then they welched on the reclining chairs (me and my husband aren't cheap.. but why buy new you can get great condition barely used for free?!)

I actually grabbed from terrestrial moss from the walkway a week or 2 ago to try a little mini moss garden.. or possibly to tie to the emersed part of my driftwood.. not sure yet.. Gotta get some more varieties if I try the garden.. maybe rip up a few tiny patches at the local park >.> dodee de dom doo *act innocent*
*[EDIT]*
quick photo of yard moss from earlier this week


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I look forward to seeing what he does for color!
> As for the multi moss/mosslike things I was debating about trying this. I would probably change to a stronger or closer light first though as the moss on the substrate seems to do the worst, but the elevated moss on the wood is doing decent. I'd love to get some fissedens but don't want to pay $25 for a 1x1" portion or have to try to fight algae that can come in on it (have heard the plant doesn't tolerate any of the algae killing treatments well) ._. I have a ton o riccia, its taking over my 10g dump tank again and have thought about doing meshed rocks with it, jsut never set down for the few hours it would take to tie everything down yet.
> 
> I have a dream of taking over a whole wall upstairs for betta tanks and terrestrial plants (use to keep them from seeing eachother) and get to try some new pico scape ideas. But before that can happen I have to convince the in-laws to give us their very gently used (in great condition) lazy boy style chairs so they can take over the spot where the large "L"shaped couch is now, ad that can be moved downstairs for viewing the 55g and 20g from... almost got them a month ago when they were going to move but they decided not to.. [censor] got all excited and planned things out then they welched on the reclining chairs (me and my husband aren't cheap.. but why buy new you can get great condition barely used for free?!)
> ...


Aaack! I didn't know fissedens costs so much! Maybe some kind soul will ROAK a chunk of theirs some time in the near future.

A Betta wall. Wow. That sounds wonderful. Can you imagine how peaceful it would be to sit and watch dozens of Bettas do their happy Betta things. (Boy you are a brave woman to try to take a recliners from parents. They don't give up their comfy furniture easily).

A friend who is a Master Gardener once told me most gardeners get their gardens from helping themselves to a pinch of this or a cut of that. At least digging up a little moss isn't as bad as filching outright. When I was orchid obsessed, I met an orchid friend at a nursery. I noticed him subtly pinch a Keiki (spontaneous baby orchid that grows off a full grown plant) off a $75 plant and pop it into his pocket. I was ready to run in case the owners noticed what he was doing, lol!! :iamwithst


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I look forward to seeing what he does for color!
> As for the multi moss/mosslike things I was debating about trying this. I would probably change to a stronger or closer light first though as the moss on the substrate seems to do the worst, but the elevated moss on the wood is doing decent. I'd love to get some fissedens but don't want to pay $25 for a 1x1" portion or have to try to fight algae that can come in on it (have heard the plant doesn't tolerate any of the algae killing treatments well) ._. I have a ton o riccia, its taking over my 10g dump tank again and have thought about doing meshed rocks with it, jsut never set down for the few hours it would take to tie everything down yet.
> 
> I have a dream of taking over a whole wall upstairs for betta tanks and terrestrial plants (use to keep them from seeing eachother) and get to try some new pico scape ideas. But before that can happen I have to convince the in-laws to give us their very gently used (in great condition) lazy boy style chairs so they can take over the spot where the large "L"shaped couch is now, ad that can be moved downstairs for viewing the 55g and 20g from... almost got them a month ago when they were going to move but they decided not to.. [censor] got all excited and planned things out then they welched on the reclining chairs (me and my husband aren't cheap.. but why buy new you can get great condition barely used for free?!)
> ...


Fissidens are actually pretty reasonably priced. ADA NA sells it for $7.99 for a 1.5"x1.5" square. I have some too if anyone is interested. Honestly though, just pay ADA NA $8 and you'll have it by the end of the week. It's pretty hardy so it's a good investment.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> Aaack! I didn't know fissedens costs so much! Maybe some kind soul will ROAK a chunk of theirs some time in the near future.
> 
> A Betta wall. Wow. That sounds wonderful. Can you imagine how peaceful it would be to sit and watch dozens of Bettas do their happy Betta things. (Boy you are a brave woman to try to take a recliners from parents. They don't give up their comfy furniture easily).
> 
> A friend who is a Master Gardener once told me most gardeners get their gardens from helping themselves to a pinch of this or a cut of that. At least digging up a little moss isn't as bad as filching outright. When I was orchid obsessed, I met an orchid friend at a nursery. I noticed him subtly pinch a Keiki (spontaneous baby orchid that grows off a full grown plant) off a $75 plant and pop it into his pocket. I was ready to run in case the owners noticed what he was doing, lol!! :iamwithst


It may never happen, but if it does it will take a long while to fill out. Amusingly it'd be in the room we watch tv before/when making and after dinner.. I suspect I'd spend more time staring at the wall than the tv if I was able to set it up ^^
They were willing to part with the recliners when they were going to be moving since they'd be going into a much smaller home, but then they decided to stay put :/
I've not stolen anything from stores or people, worse I've done is take a very tiny portion from nature, but I don't strip a stream of its ludwigia or a tree/field of moss. 



Jalopy said:


> Fissidens are actually pretty reasonably priced. ADA NA sells it for $7.99 for a 1.5"x1.5" square. I have some too if anyone is interested. Honestly though, just pay ADA NA $8 and you'll have it by the end of the week. It's pretty hardy so it's a good investment.





> *UPS next day air .....Guaranteed with full refund *
> *UPS next day air saver....Guaranteed with partial refund (80%) *
> *UPS 2nd day air.......Guaranteed with partial refund (50%) *
> *UPS Ground............NO guarantee of live delivery *
> *USPS PRIORITY flat rate box....NO guarantee of live delivery *


United Parcel Service (Next Day Air) $65.12 United Parcel Service (Next Day Air Saver) $59.35 United Parcel Service (2nd Day Air) $27.05 United Parcel Service (3 Day Select) $21.71 United Parcel Service (Ground) $11.30 United States Postal Service (Priority Mail™) $6.51
The prices I'd have to pay to get a guarantee make it not worth buying from that site. I can understand no refund for shipping but will not be paying that must for shipping to be able to get a refund for the plant arriving dead when the plant portion is *so small*.
But thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

cjstl said:


> Looks great. Good luck! My last couple of experiments with MGOCPM have turned into tea-colored disasters and endless sources of annoyance to my wife...


There are two solutions to this problem. 1. "mineralize" MCOCPM by soaking overnight in a bucket full of water, carefully draining the tea (good for houseplants) and repeating 2 or three times. This removes the easily extracted tea coloring agents, as well as excess nutrients. Air dry the resulting sludge and mix with equal volume of washed, unscented, non clumping cat litter. 
2. get divorced. This tends to be a VERY expensive solution, but in the long run, allows your aquarium collection to develop into a serious mental illness, er, I mean hobby.:bounce:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Upade-ness*

I really need to remember to update more often ^^''


*12/18/14*
I may be turning into a mossaholic! I've collected several spies from the yard but non where quite what I wanted.. and I wasn't too keen on buying moss. Well my husband pointed some out yesterday when we were driving. It was perfect! I don't know its exact name but its a more compact growth mount like moss and it was growing in an long abandoned parking lot of a car dealership (from the architecture a 60s or 70s building.. easily abandoned 10-20 years) up against a mini barrier (those concrete bump ups used for parking spots so you don't go to far forward). Well I couldn't get it out of my mind so I went back and harvested about 1/6th of it.. I wanted to be greedy but I don't have any spare pots so didn't take much. I feared that if I waited we'd get snow and a plow pushing snow off the road would bury and kill it.
Anyways here's a quick shot of what I grabbed. It has some spores and a few unknown tiny plants growing out of it but I like it! I need to gently brush the soil debris off the top with a soft tooth brush.


Now I need a nice planting pot (or many glass bowl) for this! I thought about trying a bonsai pot then started going off on a tangent and looking at bonsia trees.. then found a cool aspect called phoenix grafting (the use of dead woof with live bonsia trees).. I'm half tempted to re-evaluate some of my leftover driftwood and give this a try. (note:moss at base of bonsia trees.. may also try)
[not my photos]


























I'd also found a photo (sadly can't find again) of a tiny glass cube aquarium with moss in it surrounded by a wide but shallow tray of terrestrial moss.. it looked pretty cool and I'd also love to try something like with with a custom made tank and tray from excess aquarium glass... someday...


*12/20/14*
I bought fissidens on ss mesh from a forum member, definitely not as cheap as I'd like, but algae free.
Alastor got a Light upgrade! I was going to grab another lamp like Magnus' but they did not have that type.. Instead I got a swing arm lamp (perfect height which is good as I cannot lower it). I actually like the swing arm enough I might grab another for Magnus and retire the desk lamp (until I have _another _small tank >.>''' ) The lower light really brightens up the tank! Sadly my fissidens did not come yet (seller told me they had delays and will ship out today instead of Thursday as originally planned), really hope it arrives in good shape!
Anyways photos of the light upgrades






*12/27/14*
I re-did Alastor's tank this week, removed Christmas/Singapore/Weeping moss mix and put in fissidens fortunas. I originally fantasized I could take the pre-grown-on-mesh fissidens and wrap it around the wood... stainless steel mesh is *not *flexible so ripped it all off and tied to wood directly with fishing line. Excess was folded into the ss mesh and put down to carpet... will probably take a year to get any decent growth. There were also several _tiny _pieces left I could not grab so I left them in a tupperware of tank water by my dump tank so they get some light and hopefully grow.


Que photo bomb


"Whaaachya doooin'?"


Also have some fissidens on mesh in the 6g bowfront.


Magnus' bowl.. nothing new... pygmy chain sword is getting tall. The salvia minimia grows INSANELY fast in here.


Few shots of Magnus.. wish his fins would heal but he's a perpetual fin nipper now...




And shot of all 3 picos! Now that gifts are done and I know I did not get a tall narrow vase.. I must go get one to transplant the sword.. need 16"-24" tall and not that wide..1"-4" at most probably. Debating about getting local or rolling the dice on shipping (and breaking in transit)...



*1/1/15*
Grabbed a low wide bowl at Michel's' yesterday to plant my terrestrial moss in (may also use some leftover river rock). Will probably do that this weekend. It was only $8.99, with coupon total after tax was about $4.75, so not bad... I'm resisting the urge to instead use to for the fissedens as a submerged moss bowl.. must.resist.temptation. It was sold as a 10" wide bowl.. can't find a measuring tape to confirm it though >.<




*1/5/15*
3 of the 4 or 5 cherry shrimp juvies I put in Alastor's tank (surprised he's not eaten them). 3d shrimp is on the left, under the sponge filter


Shrimp molt


Moss terrarium setup 
MiracleGro organic potting mix, a bag of sifted out wood-chips from MGOPM used for 3g, and terrarium


Mixed together


And done.. not so pretty but hoping it will grow together and look nice.



*1/7/15*
 seems like the shrimplet molts are almost trophies or stamps on war planes (found another right next to the first, same positioning.. I swear I did not place it there, that's how I found it! ... Wonder if Alastor positioned them).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So its a month past when I wanted to, but I finally get the Argentinian Swords in a larger vase! Grabbed an 18" tall cylinder vase at Michel's with a 40% off coupon.. I'm sure if I waited till next week there would be a 50% off one but I'm done with waiting (waited to see if the mother-in-law had one I could get for free.. all she had was the exact thing it was already sitting in..). It feels a bit empty in the upper portion but hopefully will grow now that it has the room. I may try to get a hold of another dwarf patter lettuce to put up there as well.







Alastor and Magnus are still doing great. I've seen 2 female cherry shrimp out periodically in Alastor's tank, one time one of them was on the surface (on top of salvia minima) I thought it was dead but it shot back under the plants and to the bottom when I shifted a few... wonder if it was eating, sun bathing, or hiding from the betta. Fissendens is doing well, I'm seeing bits poking through the mesh and its still looking lush on the wood! Magnus is still fat.. I don't think he'll ever get rid of his gut (because he likes to eat the floaters, but not fast enough to keep them in check.. I still have to toss a good hand full each week as its too cold to ship them right now). The pygmy chain swords are not so pygmy.. at least the oldest ones aren't as they are as tall at the tank! But fortunately most are still short so they are not taking up too much room yet. I'll end up rescaping and moving them to the edges/perimeter so the main space will still be swim-able.. not that he likes to swim all over the place,he's more of a meandering wiggle but exploring and resting on the plants. 
Magnus likes to semi flare me with spread gills but no beard periodically.. usually for the first "Hello" of the day, Alastor very infrequently will do the same semi flare but when I am (trying) to put food in his tank and the pellets are not coming off my finger so the finger is in the water longer than he'd like. Really need to clean the interior glass of the betta tanks as its getting a bit diatom-y, will probably do that at the water change tomorrow.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*gah its cold!!!*

[Censor] its cold out! It was single digit cold when I got up this morning! I don't remember the last time it'd been that cold ugh! I wish I could be a bear and hibernate under the blankets all day >.<
Well time for an update! The delta boys are still doing well though I had a bit of a scare last week as there was a heater complication and we went about 24 hours without heat (outside temps were 19-26F range). I was worried about bursting water pipes (as my parents are only just finishing recovering from a similar disaster in their home) and fish-cicles.. All tanks except for these 2 boys have heaters "one size larger" than needed for their tank so as long as the house stayed 60F the rest would be fine. However Alastor and Magnus have too small a tank for a large heater so thier's barely keep 5-8F above room tamp. Fortunately my husband remedied the problem with a (nearly) 24 hour long fire in the fire place (same room as these betta tanks-fire went out while we slept at some point but I got it going again before the house got too cold) and we used the fan system of the house to circulate air and keep it decently warm, living room stayed 73-74, the coldest rooms were probably 65-ish. Thankfully everything is working again and there has bee no sign of stress on any fish or plants from the little temp dip. Watching and tending the fire was fun though, glad we had a lot of firewood for it ^^.





Its hard to get good in focus photos but the fissendens is growing pretty fast (as far as fisendens goes) in Alastor's tank, I may even trim it soon and use the excess to fill a few spots. Mean while Alastor gets gradually more red in his fins and less cellophane.





Magnus is going well, his fins seem to ahve stopped healing (that or he does very exact 'trimming'. Even if he stays perminantly tatter-tailed I still love 'em. The pygmy chain swords keeps getting tall in his tank 




I have to move the sword vase to the windowsill (lets see how quickly I have another hair algae relapse), just during the day, in the evening when the sun is set I put it between the tanks (hence the gap) to get some of their light. The home made reflector addition on the bubble bowl's light prevents too much light from reaching the sword when its between the tanks (And its too tall to keep in front as my husband already almost knocked it over the first day). I may take one of both of the swords to try to convert to emersed growth once I set up the emersed bin.. we'll see.



Will try to update on my other tanks during the week.

[edit]
apparently the "Title:" section at the top of the post is useless now.. I notice my custom title is not going through :/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Updates*

*2/19*
While doing water changes for Magnus and Alastor today I noticed some strange behavior while dripping water back into Alastor's tank (using an airline tube to siphon new water into the tank adds it slowly so the TDS (total dissolved solids) does not swing to fast and stress the shrimp). Alastor stuck his head under the small piece of driftwood in the front and kept trying to get further under.. I'm not sure why.. it was amusing ave a little shrimp next too him watching "Whatch'ya doin' under thar?" He looked suck but I assure you he was not.. the photo I took reminded me of the Wizard of Oz and the house landing on the witch.



*2/21*
And a photo comparison of Alastor, smaller image is from October, larger is from yesterday.



* 3/1*
I think I'm going a bit betta crazy as I swear I can see a grump betta face frowning hard at me in the larger driftwood in Alastor's tank.. see it?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
how about now?


Hopefully the fissendnes keeps spreading and covers that frown for me... I need to figure out how to stuff in the slab of it I removed from Aristocoles' tank... might pull all the fissenends out of the mesh in Alastors tank and stuff it on the one large piece to put back in. I have a hell of a time trying to cut the stainless steel mesh so i can't slip the large one in half... will figure something out..

*3/6*
I decided to shift the fissendens mesh sheets in Alastor's tank only to find they're poop traps!! O.O Lifted one up and whole tank get nasty, and a ton more was still settled on teh sand under it... I netted out Alastor and started removing the driftwood and equipment to net the cherry shrimp in there when i find.. SRHIMPLETS!! they bred! I managed t catch 6 adults and only 3-4 shrimplets.. I suspect Alastor may have eaten their siblings but my lack of knowledge a few minutes before that there are babies.. i handled the fissendens covered wood roughly and may have killed some form drastic water temp change >.<''
I had wrung out the sponge filter in the removed tank water before I saw the shrimplets so if I'd siphoned any up I was never going to find them (the water was as clear as MUD.. 0 visibility.
Did a 400-500% water change to get up all the poop then put the equipment, wood, and fissendens mesh from Aristocoles' tank in. I took apart the 2 mesh pieces and pulled out their fissendens. I'm not sure what I want to do with it.. may sell for cheap (less than a golf ball portion-typically moss selling size). 
I dripped Alastor back in then the shrimp (both were floated in a zip lock bag to get up to temp before releasing.

so much poop


Plants back in, all full of bubbles from the water change


Fts.. pardon the airline tube, dripping Alastor there.



aAove view of the fluffy-ness (love how thick this stuff has gotten! Dosing plant ferts (every other day except excl which is every day) really helps it.)


Que Jaws music "dunna.... duuuna"


Shrimplets circled.. these are maybe 3-4 weeks old (sorry out of focus shot, they hid as soon as they were released so no good photos yet)


And everything's back to normal



*3/11*



Will get more photos of Magnus and his tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Great tanks! You're lucky your betta tolerates his shrimpy tankmates.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

kman said:


> Great tanks! You're lucky your betta tolerates his shrimpy tankmates.


Well the adults at least... I think he may be eating the shrimplets... But I don't care, having the shrimp in to see if they'd breed was just a test, not a serious attempt at a colony with a betta.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Updates*

I hacked back some of the fissendens in Alastor's tank last week.. I hate it now.. it looks like a drunk gave the moss a hair cut >.< Going to have to go back and trim it more to be even then let it grow back. I'll probably remove the wood to trim in a clear glass mini 'tank' (acclimation tank) next time so I can see it better and not worry about cutting fins or shrimps.
Here's the butchered mess:


So we had some company on the weekend, which i managed to get interested in the cherry shrimp in Alastor's tank. It was quite amusing to watch them sit in the rocker next to the tanks and seethe two boys just STARING at them, waiting to get some attention.. like politely begging dogs (ones that sit and store but don't whine or... my deceased first dog's trick..drool down your leg to food).
I shipped out my fissendens clipping monday, and with the weather warming up I may start selling ans shipping out my salvia minimia (need lows to stay in the 40sF).
Magnus is still my little rose-tail wanna be wiggle butt, not much change is his tank just ever growing pygmy chain swords.

Magnus and his tank


His dorsal is weak and cannot go up properly (no full flare fin glory for him) because of the damage to the rays (I think is the term) way back when I first got him.

Did I mention he has sparkly blue lipstick on now?


Alastor and his tank

He's turning more red (and purpe-ish) see it working into his scales now?



And a fire red female shrimp


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*New Pico and Fish*












So I've had this glass candle lantern (2g) sitting around since the holidays and finally ordered plants for it (as well as plants for the 7g rescape and the vivarium) now that its warmed up. Set it up last Thursday with sifted Miraclegro organic potting mix base, dampened and then added sand and then came the several hours of water changing, stuffing in plants (crypt: parva, wedtii green(i think), and undulata), then more water changes removing the free floating soil. Let it set on the bookshelf between the cookie jar and bubble bowl to get their light for a week until I bought the lantern its own light (same type as on cookie jar). Now its on the floor.. Once we get our new couch for the room and re-arrange things I'll have the tank somewhere more proper. While it was on the shelf Alastor was very interesting in the new tank (wonder if he was trying to find another betta in it- I did tell the boys I was going to get a pretty girl (betta) to put in there) but Magnus didn't seem to care much about it, he's more excited about people than objects..

I need to find some brown or red crypt.. or even green crypt that gets 10-13" tall but not a monster like blassii that one gets way too long. Currently crypts are going through a major melt.. which pisses me off as when I got my first crypts last summer (emersed grown) they didn't melt when added to a medium/low tech/light tank.. No melty photos.. its a sad looking pico right now...




Annnnd then there is this boy... I spotted him at a lfs 2 weeks ago (first photo). Thought I'm not a veiltail fan I thought he was lovely, nice dark red with rainbow irid scales and fin accenting. He was also very responsive to me. But I left him at the store in his tiny cup that made him look like a king betta (cup was sooo small!). This past monday I went into the store again and found the pretty boy was still there, but the poor thing has sbd (swim bladder disorder) and was stuck at the surface. When i picked up his cup he came alive and wiggled struggled and swam as hard as he could to get to the bottom of the cup-close to my fingers and at my eye level. It broke my heart to see him like that but again I left him there (was much hard to go without him this time).. I don't like getting fish before I have a tank cycled and ready for said fish, and the lantern tank I'd just set up was not fish read yet (though I have heater and sponge filter the soil leeches ammonia for several weeks). I mulled it over and felt really bad for not buying him the first time I'd seen him.. I was hesitant to buy the vt boy now with sbd as it can be bacteria infection or parasite related.. and I my one attempt at saving a sick betta failed (it was too far gone)... Besides I was suppose to be saving this newest tank for a betta I wanted (really want to get my hands on a solid orange (no black or white/blue irids) or orange armegedon (red spots), or a chocolate (black or brown body with orange fins).

Well yesterday I went back to the store and decided I wouldn't leave him again.. so I bought the by for just a touch over $4 (not bad for a non standard red or blue veiltail). Really not happy with the incompetency of the store.. I wanted to take him home in a tote so I asked to have him bagged. His cup had gravel and I had to point out to the employee I did not want gravel going in the bag (don't want the fish stoned to death being dumped in with gravel). Well instead of being smart, getting new water to put in the (large) fish bag then add the betta she dumped him out into a fish net and left him for a minute while she got water from a fish tank!! I cringed knowing how nasty their tanks are.. I'd rather take some dechlorinated tap! Ugh! Grabbed him and stuffed the bag in my [Ebay Link Removed] and went for the car. 

He made it home ok and went through the drip acclimation fine. I ended up putting him in the DIY Sump I made for the vivarium. Put in a large ehiem jagar heater (which I've had to crank down to 67F to keep the tank temp at 80f... stupid thing needs re calibrated..), sponge filter meant for the lantern, thermometer, IAL, and a home made betta tube. The quarantine tank is under my desk as I needed access to an air pump without needed 4 feet + or airline tubing. 

Was very excited to see within several hours of going in the tank he was not stuck at the surface anymore but could hang out about 1" below the water line. By the time I went to bed he was hanging out at the bottom but I watched him swim up for air then hang out a bit at mid water level. Was very excited to find a brown/tan standard pellet diet turd in the tank (was so worried he's be sick which would show from a white turd). 

Today he's more active but not zipping all over the tank, he has full swim bladder control again so just warm clean water (dosed with prime to bind ammonia) has done wonders. I won't feed him for another day or two as he's still a bit fat, going to let the rest of the food pass (guess the store overfed). He's responsive and came over to investigate me when I sat on the (cold) tile and wiggled a finger at him ^^

Photos from yesterday, will take better ones in a few days but for now there's no tank light so shots are grainy




You may notice some water on the other side of the (siliconed in) glass insert, since the water level is near that inner rim I added some in case he got real active and jumped to the other section, would hate to find a dried up betta. The water line is still too far down for him to jump out of the tank and onto the floor (its only 1/2 filled).


If I was experienced at fish shipping I'd consider buying his brother who's still at the store (looks just like him but was mellow/calm) and sell him for the price of shipping to someone who wanted 'em.. such pretty colored bettas shouldn't be left to waist away..


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*And the tank (and betta) numbers grow...*

Have I mentioned that I have mts(multi tank syndrome?), well I do.. And a betta addiction. I'm up to 6 total now, two newest ones are still in quarentine and need more work done on thier final tanks but the living room will house 4 of the 6 soon. We'll be rearranging some things and putting in a differnt cough at which point I'll be splitting Alastor and Magnus to seperate table spaces.... I'm going to need longer airline tubing to reach the tanks x.x

As mentioned above I've set up a crypt tank but I'm still looking for a tall one (10-14") to put in but most crypts I find are 6" and under or 24" and over... The newest boys tank will be a standard 5g (which seems so boring after all these curved tanks) that I'll de-rim and re-silicone. Not sure if the 5g will be soil based... I might just do root tabs. Going to be putting in the rock I recently removed from my 7g and re submerging all the hydro sp. japan (currently growing emersed) for that tank..it will go on a book shelf with some fun dig lighting setup by my husband ^^

I need to buy more lexan to make some more tank lids as well as decide on either another sponge filter or mini HOB for the 5g.. Leaning towards HOB...

No photos of the newest boy yet, his quarentine gets a lot of indirect sun light so it's reflection hell-can't see him in any photos.. Once I get the light set up I can take decent [censored][censored][censored][censored]s of him.

It's funny I intended to get a female (and preferably a solid orange, orange Armageddon, or chocage betta) next but have ended up with these two new boys....

Currently I am calling the newest one Dijion as he is a mustard gas double tail (Dijion mustard).. I had trid to save a plakat double tail mustard nearly 2 years ago it it was already to far gone from ammonia poisoning in those horrid little cups they're kept in.. That one I had named Dijion and liked the name enough to reuse it. I may spruce it up a bit "Sir Dijon Spituski the fourth".. He got his first pellets today and I watched him for several minutes suck them in, chew, then spit them out and repeat over and over till the bottom of the at tank was covered in a fine powder of broken up betta pellets... =.=. I ended up doing a mini water change to siphon them all out. He also decided to build a mini bubble nest, probably pretty happy to get out of his crap cup and into a heated tank.

The red vt I am still working on a name for but am tentatively calling Saffron for now after the red saffron threads.. It's just a shame his irids are blue and not a yellow hue (wouldn't that look lovely?) then Saffron would fit perfectly as that spice dies things yellow. So yeh still mulling red boys name over... He's settled in great btw, comes over to my finger at the glass or hovered at the water surface, he's even flared at me a few times already ^^ No nests for him though surface agitation is too much with the sponge filter.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*I need a new thread title*

Pretty soon I'll have to call this thread "The betta room" or something.. once the two new boys move into their final tanks there will be 4 betta tanks in 1 room ^^

I tried a light on my lil' vt quarantine tank (its dark under my desk) he did not like it..


I've been calling him "Saffron" for hsi red anal fin... but because of his blues (looks purple in photo.. its actually kinda a rainbow-y irid but usually blue) I also like "sapphire".. so I may go with a combo of the two "Saphiron"?

And then there is Dijion who also did not like his first full blast of light on the tank



Its not that bad! i gave you floaters....


Few shots of Dijon with light covered by cloth (Saphiron still doesn't want anything to do with lights so will get more photos of him when he's more use to it).
He loks like a chipmunk to me in this shot ^^






Got a 5.5g aqueon tank to use for Dijon on the bookshelf (2.5 is to small looking). Me and my husband worked on de-rimming, clearing silicone , and re-siliconing together. Pretty happy with it...needs to sit and cure another 24 hours before filling (did a water test before the re-siliconing since we just redid the top where it had been cut-passed the test perfectly) ^^





And the lantern tank is a melt-y mess right now.. still looking for tall but not 2 foot+ crypts for it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Room Re-do*

So got a beautiful old couch from my in-laws (excellent condition) and ended moving the couch from this room to the basement then spreading out the tanks. Magnus has a different light fixture now, black lamp like the other two.. I'm thinking about doing a frosted back for Dijon's tank and maybe adding a warm light behind it (want another light to bring out the green in his scales, the leds are too blue). I had to raise his tank to put it closer to the light. Waiting on some airline tubing so I can hide Magnus' air pump on the floor, and another temp controller but otherwise everything's how I want for now.. which the crypts would grow back already!

Anyways changed thread title as there are now 4 tanks instead of 2 and here have some photos!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

wow really lookin good!!!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

drewsuf82 said:


> wow really lookin good!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing journal! I love how you've documented everything. Happy 1 year pico anniversary! How has the Azoo Micro Temp Controller working out for you?


----------



## PCQA (Mar 8, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you!


They look great !!
Could you tell me what kind of wood did you use for those jars? Like this pic 











____________________________________________________________________


I have always wanted to do this kind of stuff but still have some problems.
The best thing I have managed to make is this piece with the HC




















Surprisingly, some star moss I put on the rock still alive after several months. 











________________________________________________________________________


Here are 2 big failure. Pretty small jars that would fit in your palm.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks good, I like the fish bowl with the tall grass looking plants.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the small jars


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

PinoyBoy said:


> Amazing journal! I love how you've documented everything. Happy 1 year pico anniversary! How has the Azoo Micro Temp Controller working out for you?


Thank you! ^^ 
I love the azoo palm temp controller. I use constantly on style heaters with it that only negatives are the possibility of over heating on their own (temp controller nullifies that) so heater always turns on when temp controller gives it power. If you have 3 tanks of the same volume you can use 1 temp controler (has 3 outlets for heaters). Its consistent, easy to read, and has been very reliable. Only two downsides: its in C not F, and if you loose power (or unplug it) you have to reset your desired temp (auto sets at 26C (78.8-80F) so if you like that range its not an issue). Since I seperated the tanks I've ordered another controller since I don't feel like tripping on extension cords but Like i said if you have say a rack of all same gallonage tanks its great to have 1 controller for 3 tanks. Oh it also has an alarm that sounds if the water gets too hot of cold (malfunction) but I can't remember at what temp ranges it goes off. I've not heard it yet so alls well ^^



Neatfish said:


> Looks good, I like the fish bowl with the tall grass looking plants.


Thank you, thats pygmy chain sword (and some micro sword hidden in the middle).. it doesn't stay very pygmy ^^



PCQA said:


> They look great !!
> Could you tell me what kind of wood did you use for those jars? Like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


I like your hc pico! Sorry the other two did not work out, how long did you give them before scrapping?
The wood is small manzanita branches. I think I still have those actually, just have to find them in the basement wood pile.



andrewss said:


> I like the small jars


Do you mean PCQA's?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep still have the wood + a piece from the same branch that did not go in that tank. It discolored from being submerged so long but a good scrubbing might lighten it up again.
I had another whole branch but sold it to crazydaz (on here) several months ago.
Old photo of them: (left wood is gone)

Today:


----------



## SnazzyJoe (May 2, 2013)

I had a quick question...im just about to start a jar like your walmart one and was wondering if you had a filter on it? Micro sponge or something.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

SnazzyJoe said:


> I had a quick question...im just about to start a jar like your walmart one and was wondering if you had a filter on it? Micro sponge or something.


Yes I do. I use a jardin mini cylinder sponge filter (good compact sponge filter and cheap):
Amazon.com : Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge Water Filter, Black : Fish Tank Sponge Filter : Pet Supplies

with tetra whisper air pump (for up to 10g) (cheapest air pump I can find-recommend wrapping it in a thick towel to reduce vibrations):
Amazon.com : Tetra 77851 Whisper Air Pump, 10-Gallon : Aquarium Air Pumps : Pet Supplies

+ some cheep airline tubing.


I keep the filter hidden by the fissendens covered wood, you can see part of it here:


----------



## SnazzyJoe (May 2, 2013)

I thought you had said there was one in there! Just bought one, and my light came in(which i hope is enough lol). Just need some dirt, plants, and a resident!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

SnazzyJoe said:


> I thought you had said there was one in there! Just bought one, and my light came in(which i hope is enough lol). Just need some dirt, plants, and a resident!


What did you get for a light?


----------



## SnazzyJoe (May 2, 2013)

Amazon.com : Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies

This little guy


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

SnazzyJoe said:


> Amazon.com : Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies
> 
> This little guy


I'd almost bought him for my bubble bowl tank but worried about the suction cup holding. Though now that it had a lid, if it popped off it can't go in the water. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Dijon's clover Valley.. now with swords!*

Got some Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius' and Echinodorus tropica that I slapped into Dijon's tank.. sadly they aren't doing too well.. they came with no roots AT ALL (odd for swords) and yellowing on the Vesuvius... Alos took some more shots of Dijon.. damn camera never captures him looking green like I see him, he comes out more blue in the photos =.=




Where's Dijon?

There he is!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Some shots of Alastor! He's slowly but steadily marbling


photobombing fissendens shot


He loves getting kisses (more than the traditional finger wiggle) and comes up near the top to get close.. makes for amusing distortions as seen here



And Magnus.. wanted to show how different lighting angles make him look more black or blue. He holds still more than the others so more shots of him.
first up.. see how his fins have grown back.. hes got a perma-curl at the top of his caudal fin from the original damage back in October







When I say "semi flare"/"gill puff/pushed out" this is what I mean:


----------



## SnazzyJoe (May 2, 2013)

What method did you use to attach your moss to the branches?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

SnazzyJoe said:


> What method did you use to attach your moss to the branches?


Low poundage clear fishing line (can find at bait shops and spots stores)-invisible and doesn't break down like thread. Place moss (fissendens in this case) where you want it (a bit at a time) wrap gently with line (don't constrict it too tight-it would be like cutting off blood flow to your arm), and repeat. Can take a few weeks to months to grow in nicely and hide that its tied down. I actually may need to trim it again soon.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So Dijon the [censor] decided to destroy his fins =,= he's the the quarentine on my desk that the vt had been in. Vt boy (still trying to figure out a name) is in the 2g crypt tank now. He's not flared at all since going in.. not sure if this is simply because he's not settled in yet or if the curved vs straight glass really has that much effect on how flare-happy a betta will be.

Anyways, some photos
*BAD FISH! BAD!*












really need to get off my [censor] and trim that fissendens..

Dijon prior to fin destruction:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

What a great thread. I've been wanting to do a bowl like these. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

burr740 said:


> What a great thread. I've been wanting to do a bowl like these. Thanks for the inspiration!


You definitely should go for it! they are a lot of fun, I actually like my non standard curved tanks a bit more than the flat glass ones. I will say there are thicker bowls out there but the bubble bowl and lantern vase come from Michele art store.. don't buy them unless you grab the 50% off 1 item coupon-only way to justify their price. Anchor cookie jar is from Walmart but Target also carries it. Check thrift shops see if you get lucky on a nice 'tank' for cheap.. I had no luck at my local ones but you might ^^


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info^, and all the other info here. This thread is chock full of great info!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Thanks for the info^, and all the other info here. This thread is chock full of great info!


Happy to share ^^

In other news:
I bought the smallest bag of Seachem Purgegin I could find to try out. Supposed it absorbs nitrates (and ammonia and nitrite) as well as being useful with tannins so I wanted to give it a shot on the 5g since nitrates are still high and I will *hopefully* be getting some tannins crazy driftwood soon... Well bag came and is bigger then the entire azoo palm filter... this is an issue.. how to make it fit?* DIY TIME! *Thanks to some suggestions from my husband I found an iron on a semi low setting melted the plastic mesh of a spare aquaclear carbon bag I had (dumped out the carbon and cut down to size). Used a 1/4 of the mesh, melted the open side wall shut then put in puregin and melted the top shot. tada
It will probably break the seal with rough handling from rinsing after the bleach clean but it is working in the filter for now, so I can just make another mini bag or re-seal this one after the "the cleaning".





Holding up so far, will see how the puregin helps (or not) in time.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The Crypt Keeper
So tempted to unofficially name the vt that.. as he is in a tank of crypts... but still not settled on any real name for him anyways photos of the tank!



And one of the crypts has a bloom, and underwater spathe thats almost opened:


Btw, the veiltail boy seems to get very excited over 'manly' items like pliers, philips head screwdriver, and a mans wristwatch. Dunno why but he loved these things.. maybe he's like Klaus from "American Dad"? Klaus is German man's mind put into a goldfish's body.


I finally trimmed the fissidens in Alastor's tank as it was getting pretty long.. Have a sale thread up for it in the beta forums not here.. but it there's no interest there by Thursday I'll probably just use it in another tank.

I also got driftwood for the 5g bookshelf tank, been working away at sanding it.. might have at it with the dremel to take off some rougher spots... will post photos once its smooth and ready for use... THen I'll drian tank, redo substrate (its too shallow for the swords.. debating about using soil or root tabs) and figure out where I want the wood in there, and also put the window frosting film on the back.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Level up!! Your 5g tank has evovled into a.. 10g!!!*

[I think I might rename my journal the aquatic living room or something fancier along those lines...Will post update photos for the 2g, 2g, and 2-3g tommorow.]

So I decided the bookshelf space didn't work with the 5g, its moving down to my huband's desk and I got a 10g aqueon on the $ per a gallon sale at petco. It fits nicely into the book shelf, no so much unused space.
Spent yesterday setting up the 10g.. so much "fun" >.<

So where to begin...I brought my phone over since I felt like listening to some music.. Turn on a playlist, set it on the shelf above the tank and it just slides right off, slides through my hands twice on the way down and lands square in the bucket of removed tank water (was draining the 10g as I started music) I have one of those "life proof" cases for my phone so I should be safe from water right? Well yes except the flat at the bottom was open still(for whenever you plug in to charge your phone/connect it to your computer)...
*"[CENSOR]!!!" *
So its been over 24 hours of the phone turned off and resting in the giant bag of white rice we have .. I'm a bit bummed I had no music for my work.. and non of my *counts up* literally _dozen _alarms I use to remind me of things every day. But my husband was nice enough to let me use his phone for picture taking of tank progress.. We have a real high quality camera I'd like to take tank shots with some time but I can't find the connector cable to upload photos to the computer >.<

So first the accident and drain of the 10g. Plants and filters were stuffed into a filled bucket and the 10g rinsed and died. Then Windex the otter glass and had fun with frosted window covering material...
"*[CENSOR]* AGAIN!!!"
I'd bounced back and forth on which to get but had bought static cling covers that you use soap and water to make hold to a surface so I would not have sticky tape.. take a guess what I have.... the [censor] glue back kind..Well not as soon as I apply it I better learn to live with it because there was not way to get all the sticky crap off the back to prevent dust and fur from getting stuck on if the backing was ever removed.
This stuff was definitely a "2 man job" had to get my husband's help with another pair of hands.. ended up covering the back and side walls.. back unfortunate has a lot of bubbles but no way to get them out *eye twitch*
"[CENSOR] ONCE MORE!!"
Thankfully past that there wasn't much more for issues but ugh did not need that frustration...
Dumped in sand, did a 100% water changes. Stuffed in wood (which at that point had had... 6 hours of boiling + 2 overnights in water) re-arranged filtration and planted the tank. I had bought Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' from 1 seller on another forum and quite literally as soon as I'd paid for it another member offers me more for less $ *head desk*
"[Censor]!!"
That was last weekend. Yesterday the packages came. The person who sold me more for less $ not only did a better job packing but also include extra different plants species and everything was clearly labeled, the extras were Water Sprite and... "[cesnor]" I can't recall the the plant's name now. Anyways that, Hydro sp. 'Japan', Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius', and Echinodorus 'tropica' were put int eh 10g.. I was planting hydro 'til my fingers were as pruney and my back as sore as an old woman ugh. Stuffed osmocote +roots tabs in a few places and then took the wood out for more boiling. 
Once I confirm the filter is fully cycled (currently the azoo palm is piggy-backing to stay wet until it moves downstairs to the 5g, so will test after the HOB goes) I think I'm going to get pygmy cory and a nano schooling fish.. not 100% sure which yet though I'm leaning towards lambchops as my husband liked the look of them..but it will depend on what's available once I'm ready to add fish.
I'm already messing with the scape in my mind.. I may clear out the hydro in front of the log and very front of the tank to let the cory sift the substrate, just keeping the hydro as a mid ground plant.. we'll see as it starts growing in.

Ok you're propably sick of reading by now, have some photos


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Fissidens got trimmed a bit ago in the cookie jar, and the crypts have really bounces back after their initial melt in the lantern vase. All bettas are doing well and have 0 ammonia and nitrite and 0 nitrate in bubble bowl and cookie jar, 5 nitrate in the vase. The 10g I set up yesterday is still cycling according t tests done today so will be a bit before fish go in, whihc is fine by me, more time for plants to fill in! Anyways photos of the smaller tanks in the room (have a tank on each wall):


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Found the name for the pink stem in the 10g:
Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum'


edit: and a shot of a happy 'blue' ramshorn climbing the N. Taiwan


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*10G*
So sold and shipped out the sword plant, the baby sword stock I had, some excess pennywort, and salvia minimia (in waht space was left in the box) yesterday to a member on another forum who can give the sword a better tank home ^^
10g needs some contrast.. its too much of the same light green.. I may be ordering some Alternanthera reineckii and ludwigia red to try out as a contrast against the green... also I'd bought some more cabomba carolina aka Green Cabomba (keep wanting to call it cambodian pff). 
Cycling is coming along well, 12 hours after dosing in 2ppm of pure ammonia ammonia is 0 and nitrite is .. eh around 0.5 I like to get enough nitrospira bacteria built up (this is the one that consumed nitrites) that a 2ppm dose of ammonia has a reading of 0 for ammonia and nitrite after 12 hours.. like to think this is plenty to deal with constant smaller production of ammonia from fish. I'm guessing another 10-14 days the bacteria colonies should be where I want 'em. 
I decided to double up on lighting and use my 2 24" marineland doublebrights , though they are 24" the distance between farthest LEDs is about 18-19" so it works great on top of a shallow 20" long tank. I'd looked into getting a Finnex light but their planted + and 24/7 are too strong for a 10g's depth (don't have the room to raise lights high enough to be 'medium' light), I could not find a fugeray in my tank length, and stringray (not ray 2 and not the clip on) is about same strength as the LEDs I already have.

Did I mention I really love the green cabomba?

This photo came out super green and dark but the N. Taiwan is doing real well


*
2-3G Bubble Bowl *
Magnus gets in some weird poses, he just hung out like this for a while as my husband laid on the couch next to the tank. He loves resting on the pygmy chain sword leaves ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

This past Wed I got corkscrew val in the mail for my husband's bettas' tank and a very generous amount of ludwigia sp red and AR (I can't pronounce or spell is full name off the top of my head *googles*Alternanthera reinecki!). I stuffed most of the red plants in the 10g but had extra I tossed in my husband's 12g long for contrast. The vals were being stubborn about staying planted (had no roots and just shot straight up ugh).
After the planting I went to TahtPetplace/ThatFishPlace in Lancaster with my husband.. overall it was sadly a disappointment.. I was hoping to pick up nano fish for the cycled 10g there but they had mostly livebarers (sword tail and platy) and a lot of cichlids. Their betta section was... depressing.. large quantity low quality. They had some fail EEs (not big enough pectorals but trying to) all with eye infections/eye deformities, and a huge mass of veiltails and a few others all in methalene blue and on a very low shelf system that you had to sit on the floor to see them but with the blue water you couldn't tell true color.. I gave up looking at them. Their plants were in a sad state too, I wanted to buy a proper e. 'tropica.' (small sword plant). the ones they had were completely *covered *in bba yuck.. They also were mis-selling Italian val as corkscrew val.. they had the 2 tanks next to each other and it was clear it was the same plant... 

No fish or plants were bought though I thought about getting some driftwood, but did not. Ended up grabbing a 44" strip light by Current for the 10g (which on the site says "out of stock" but the store had 3..) that was advertized as "adhesive backing".. pfft will get into that rant later. About the biggest highlight was getting to hang with a grey-blue grate dane! Always loved those dogs, first time I got to be by one in person, [censor] they are huge! I knew they were but to have one with tis eyes at my stomach level and being told "he's not done growing yet" O.O 

The store had a large variety of tanks but I resisted looking at them, don't need another. Grabbed some frozen foods on the way out because hey I need more.. btw where the [censor] did Hikari frozen foods go? All i see now is freaking san fansico bay or whatever it si brand =.=


Got home and when my husband and I went to put the LED strip on underside of the Maineland LEDS we found the adhesive backing was *completely non existent*, the cover for the backing was sticky but we inspected that and no, we did not manage to peel the backing off with its cover...The LEDs also came with 5 "clips"/braces.. that were _silicone_.. no clue why they didn't use plastic, a rigid martial would work much better... Ultimately my husband drilled the Marineland LEDs and attached the Current strip light to the underside (after taking the LED apart and making sure he would not drill into the wiring/board inside). Its more flexible than I'd like but it works. The strip lights raised the LEDS enough that it blinded up when we were sitting in the room so my husband made a quick cover with some leftover material from the 55g riparium's background. The downside to this is the lights get hotter than I'd prefer now so I may scavenge a computer fan from an old tower box to help with that.



On the subject of the 10g I sadly had to remove the cabomba, though it could live in that light it apparently is a picky [censor] and likes to shed its leaves when it doesn't get enough co2 (and excel doesn't cut it as an alternative).

Changed my emersed set up to a 40g breeder I originally was going to sue for a viv but gave up on that. While ripping out pennywort I also took some cuttings of bacopa carolina, and pulled all my downi and micro sword I'd bought for the original vivarium (kinda think I'm over that interst.. aquariums are so much easier to maintain) to stuff in the 10g. I also pulled my oldest plant, the Argentinian sword from its emersed vase, and hacked off all its leaves and a good bit of its 16" root system to also put underwater. Redid some things in the 10g last night and ended up with this:




I didn't think I'd like this stuff but i really do.. if the dutch-esk low tech fails I may just let this take over and put in a tiger lotus and a few other low light plants...



Pulled some more hydro sp. japan to make room for the other foreground plants, anyone want?


Put Magnus's old light back on the tank. Having a CFL bulb horizontally mounted in a light fixture almost 1/2s its intensity and the pygmy chain sword has been dieing off because of it. SO back to the vertical mount, we'll see how long it takes for it to grow back.


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

Loving that 10 gallon!

Your description of the bettas remindes me of one of the Walmarts near me that still sells fish (most stopped awhile ago). They are in about an inch of dark blue water and it's impossible to tell what color they are.

Also if you still have that hydro I'll take it


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

The 10 gallon is gorgeous! Great choice of plants.

Love the picture of Magnus in the Pygmy swords. His his fins look so pretty in the lighting.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

lotsalotls said:


> Loving that 10 gallon!
> 
> Your description of the bettas remindes me of one of the Walmarts near me that still sells fish (most stopped awhile ago). They are in about an inch of dark blue water and it's impossible to tell what color they are.
> 
> Also if you still have that hydro I'll take it


Thanks. Yeah hate not knowing color, don't want to buy a fish and find out its not what I thought because of blue water :/
Someonelse had asked about the hydro I'll see if they still want it if not i'll send you a pm about it.



Varmint said:


> The 10 gallon is gorgeous! Great choice of plants.
> 
> Love the picture of Magnus in the Pygmy swords. His his fins look so pretty in the lighting.


Thank you ^^ We'll see how good a choice in a few weeks after they transition fully to being submerged. I really like that shot of him too. His fins can look very orange in certain lighting, almost makes him look like a chocolate betta instead of a mustard.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Grr crypt tank is having a melting disaster again.. hope it recovers with new growth, I'm not in the mood to buy plants and ship in this heat to replace them..
last shot of it before big melt


The 10g I'm pretty happy with the plants! 2 days ago I kinda over did my ammonia dosing (I dose 0.75 ml Ace hardware janitor strength ammonia). Usually I dose once a day.. well I dosed at 8pm the night before, then that day at 9am and around 8pm again (kinda brain farted that I'd done it already). I did not dose last night because of this and today I was expecting the need for a water change but did a API liquid test first for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.. 0, 0, and 10! Plants are growing fast to absorb all that nitrate ^^ I dose 3ml Ecxel and 0.3 ml Iron each day + tan has Osmocote+ root tabs (if I'd not mentioned that before), lights on 8 hours.
I've been going in the tank daily and squishing ramshorn snail babies.. should get the No Planaria by Wed. and dose that to kill them off. They seem to really like eating the N. Taiwan leaves =,=
Speaking of the banana-less banana plant I was very excited to find my Nymphaea taiwan clippings I'd tossed into the snail dump tank as food had grown new plants off their stems! I wish I'd known of this before, I would not have thrown away the 15+ other leaves and stems I'd cut off! Could have made a tank full of this plant! Well I know now so all future cut off pieces will be floated in another tank to hopefully make new plants! If the dutch-esk 10g doesn't work out I can fill it with this lily instead ^^



Tank shots from 7/31 at last water change








Today




2g Cookie Jar


2-3g Bubble Bowl

Magnus was not happy I woke him up from his nap turning the tank light on to take a photo, you can see his deformed beard is fully extended to show his displeasure.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Begining No Planaria treatment*

So I mentioned before wanting to get rid of my baby ramshorn snail infestation in the fish-less 10g tank. Many people who have used No Planaria say it kills snails too, so wanted to give it a try.
Took over a week from when I ordered it to get here.. ebay seller said they had a warehouse flood so that delayed shipping. THey also tossed in some shrimp food I've never heard of, Ebi King Maxima.. not sure if I want to try it or not.. can't find any info on it.

Anyways did a nitrate test to see if I needed a water chane before starting treatment. 10-20ppm so I was good. Dosed ammonia and ferts for the day then opened the No Planaria bag. It comes with a measuring spoon and dosing amounts are for 50 liters (13 gallons) so have to knock a little off it to get around 10g. Its 3 days of treatment then a water cahnge and add carbon bag for a day or two to absrob whats left. WE'll see how the plants and snail population do.

Tank pre-treatment


The Stuff




Just added



Few minutes later, mostly dissolve except a clump at the bottom.



Hope it works well. May try in fissidens tank if successful.
My only complaint would be they give so much of this stuff and its stamped with an expiration date, no way I could use it all before it expired.


----------



## NomNomPony (May 18, 2014)

I'm loving that 10g! You've inspired me to order some hydro japan for my 5g.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm having a dilemma... I find all the cut leaves from the N. Taiwan are growing roots or new plants from them and I really want to plant then. But I have no where to put them as the 10g is still surprisingly doing well(figures one time I'm ready with a back up plan for lower light plants I don't need them..)! Must resist urge to buy another tank...must resist urge to buy another tank.. I'm thinking of temporarily stuffing them in the 20g long substrate (with the leopard val) but need to find them a permanent home... maybe if the crypts keep melting I'll rip them out and put these in the 2g lantern vase.. though i don't like having the same plants used in the same room (in different tanks).. like to keep everything different between tanks.. *sigh* what to do...





NomNomPony said:


> I'm loving that 10g! You've inspired me to order some hydro japan for my 5g.


Thank you ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So I never quite updated here.. I saw ramshorn babies a few days after the No Plarinia treatment was done but have not seen any since then so yay I think it worked! Starting to use it on my 2g cookie jar (so hard to make tiny enough doze, its about 1/7th what the dosing measurements are for x.x

Anyways have some photos...
10g before and after trim













My favorite part of the tank




Alastor and his 2g cookie jar


Magnus and his 2-3g bubble bowl


Saphiron who I don't take many photos of (he won't hold still) in his 2g lantern vase. His fins just keep growing! His fins have beautiful irids but I can never quite capture them on camera :/


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

10g high light is doing good, I pulled the AR and move the Argentinian sword tot eh front before it gets too rooted in the back. Photos don't do the ludwigia sp. red and the stem next to it justice, they're a deeper red (luqwigia) and pink (un-IDed stem). AR is for sale in my for sale thread. Could not get danio tinwini so I bought Pseudomugil gertrudae that should be here tomorrow. Btw have not see any ramshorns in a while so woot the no plarinia worked!
Photos are pre-trim and ar removal (2 days ago).. need to get more recent shots.




Most accurate color-wise but still a little weak


2g cookie jar I think I beat the hair algae, but I noticed I have 2 other mosses in there.. not sure what they are. Also Alastor managed to rip his tail on the ss mesh, I covered the mesh with sand after noticing.






2g lantern vase crypts are growing back from latest melt. Need to do another water change to siphon out the dead plant matter.




2-3g bubble bowl.. had some major die off of pygmy chair sword I think from the lack of proper lightly for a while.. I have new growth coming back though, and the microsword in the center was unaffected. I'm going to pull some chain sword from the 12g long (its dominating the tank) and bleach dip then plant it in here to help bounce back the regrowth.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Heh, you're a busy lady. 
Looking good! Esp the 10g.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> Heh, you're a busy lady.
> Looking good! Esp the 10g.


Fortunately not too terribly busy.. once established the tanks gernally don't need any work.. the bubble bowl is an exception due to lack of proper light for a while. The 10g is not as much work ad I expected (if I added a co2 system I'm sure that would change) right now I trim every 2-3 weeks. The other tanks in that room don't get any plant maintenance for months at a time.. maybe a water change ever few weeks but usually just top offs.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The blue eye'ds rainbows in the high light 10g are doing well and come out front and center whenever I'm near the tank now ^^ They did not care for crushed up flakes or micro pellets so they're living on frozen baby brine shrimp and live grindal works. I'm happy I kept part of the culture and didn't RAOK it off completely, they REALLY love the grindals. The brinshrimp I think I bought too much (2 packs) I haven't even used 1/10th of the first cube yet and they get more bbs than grindals (3 of 4 meals are brineshrimp)... well as long as I don't brain fart and leave the pack on the counter to thaw and go bad I'd say I'm set for their lifetime on the baby brine shrimp at least ^^ I tried putting a pond snail in the tank to help with diatoms (got teh explosion-o-diatoms going on ugh =,=).. but I think the rainbows will peck it to death considering the mts in there was flipped over with its trap door shot for days after they went in.. but we'll see. 
They don't hold still for shots, this is the only one that has 1..2.. almost 3? in focus.

I need to go in and trim the N. Taiwan and water sprite again... almost time to trim the stem plants too.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like the simplicity of all the setups.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you ^^


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been so lax with updates... 

*2-3g bubble bowl*
Magnus has been ballooning for several weeks now, what I originally though was bloat from eating floaters I've been told might be tapeworms..but after 2 weeks of treatment he's not improved.. so I'm starting to think he's clogged with floaters he can't digest or he ate some sand substrate.. Currently he's finishing up a second round of prazipro in a 10g quarantine.. Here are some photos of Magnus and his tank which I re-did before he went into qt.
plant list:
leoaprd vals (Vallisneria spiralis Leopard)
Micro sword (Lilaeopsis mauritiana)
Mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini")
Lilaeopsis ??? (un IDed taller micro sword species)
anubias nana micro
anubias nana petite
Salvinia minima
riccia fluitans






I made a craft mesh arch and covered it in some of my excess anubias nana and petite before i made the sales thread to sell off the remainder. Magnus enjoyed the cave and long vals that went to the surface (before he went into the qt tank).

* 2.5g*
Shreduski has moved into a 2.5 with lucky bamboo and pothos on the windowsill above Alastor's tank. He has a heater (tank temp staying 78f) but no filter and ammonia, nitrite, nitrate are all 0. My husband helped me make a 3 sides background for the outside of the tank using the green bamboo fabric we'd used to me a privacy/diver shield before. I believe Shreduski enjoys the mostly dark tank, he started bubblenesting the first night in and keeps growing it. He won't full flare but does partial flare at me when I wiggle a finger at him, gaurding that nest of his. Unfortunately its impossible to get a photo of the tank/fish as it does not have its own light (uses ambient sunlight) so for now had a dark shot until I cal slap a light over the tank to show the inside....




For any of you that have been reading my journal for a while/read back a ways you may recall the lucky bamboo was originally for Chiyome's tank. But some were infected and all have to be separately quarantined for sevearl months until they no longer showed any sighs of sickness. By this time Chiyome's tank had new plants and my husband had noted she's quite the jumper (has jumped out of the tank and bounced off his hand to land back I the tank before) so he's not comfortable going open top tank even with water level reduced. I'm hoping to grab 2-4 small pots to plant the remaining lucky bamboo in and put them around the outside of the 2.5g tank to add a little depth. Its hard to see but the 3 small silk plants I'd used for Freya's and Ajax's qt are also in there, the larger silk plant was too big to fit in there.

Sheduski's fins had mostly healed (80%) in his previous tank buuuut then they got destroyed again so he was moved and I'm hoping he'll let them fully heal this time.. if he does I'll rename him (yet again) this time to Moros... but thats a big if... *glares at Shreduski*
.
.
.
Grabbed some quick photos of Shreduski's tank with a little led light from a Marina cube. He did not want to have his photo taken =.= best shot I could get of the little [censor]... can't tell he's a double tail with his anal fin in this state.. it should heal with time though.





*10g*
I really need to get in and trim the 10g.. blue eyes are doing great, they love to eat thawed frozen baby brine shrimp and live grindal worms. Had some diatom issues that I tossed a pond snail in to deal with. 1 snail turned into ???# but they're keeping it clean so I don't care. i can harvest out the bigger ones for my husband's dwarf puffer.


Need to take updated photos of teh 2g cookie jar and lantern vase... thinking of un-dirting the vase, too much mess, I prefer root tabs now.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Rescaping*

Magnus sadly never got better, just worse. I finally had to put him down with clove oil. My husband helped me do an autopsy (I couldn't cut him open) and we examined him with a simple usb connected microscope.. it seems his bloat was due to some blockage in his stomach that he could not pass. 
I pulled all the plants from the bubble bowl after Magnus passed and did a potassium permagnimate dip. I gutted substrate from the bubble bowl and the vt's 2g lantern tank (as well at it's crypts) and put plants from the bubble bowl into the lantern vase. As for the bubble bowl I grabbed some of my leftover driftwood and set it up in there. 
Since the time Magnus went into qt for his bloating his tank's filter went 3 weeks without proper ammonia source then was thoroughly rung out when plants were gutted, and filter nearly boiled in hot tap. After I set the tank back up with wood I dosed for 3ppm ammonia to re-cycle it... long story short I find out something is up with my tap... I bought a second api test it and a second bottle of ammonia to make sure they weren't faulty... then the seachem kit.. and I cannot get ammonia readings with any of them. The only way I get ammonia to show in the test is by using bottled distilled water. 
Sooo I get to wing-it cycling the tank this time.. fun fun.. I thought of putting the crypts in the bubble bowl but didn't like the look of them in there so I pulled and tossed them into the 20g long along with the anubias that had been in the lantern vase before. I intended to buy more purple waffle at my local garden center(s) but the only pots I found were very much dead.. which sucks as I was going to put the new purple waffle onto the 20g riparium and take off the smaller peace lilies and the Fittonia albivenis to put on the bubble bowl... since that didn't work out I ended up buying a philodendron me and my husband liked ("silver leaf"-vine variety). I rinsed off roots yesterday and slapped it on the tank, my husband was kind enough to cut extra slots in the lid to fit roots through. Now I just need to figure out lighting and I'm considering making a net/trellis from fishing line to train the plant up against the wall (but also allow it to hang down over the tank). Going to cycle with ammonia (winging it) for 1-2 months then look for a new betta for the bubble bowl. I also decided to try leaf litter but I'm not paying for IAL so I gathered oak leaves from my yard to use instead. Have several in there but no change in pH yet.
Still not happy with driftwood placement (keep messing with it) and want to get the vine set up better but here's some quick photos of how it looks now





So after all that babbling here's a photo of the re-scaped 2g lantern vase with the vt boy I renamed Antaeus after the Greek giant that would wrestle anyone/everyone to the death that came to his island.




"Bring it!"


Also finally got planters for the lucky bamboo not stuffed in the 2.5g tank.. can never get enough light to show the container's colors though :/ ah well. This photo was taken before philodendron was bought-left overs were stuffed on top of the 2.5, will take a p to date photo some time this week. The stick going diagonally to the left was a test with a live grape vine.. I'd hoped it would show sighs of rooting but no luck, it was pulled out a few days after this photo was taken.



Will update on the 2g cookie jar and 10g anther time.


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

What an interesting journal! I just spent the past couple hours at work reading through the entire 11 pages. I haven't really been active on this forum since 2008 but this journal inspired me to log back in and tell you what an awesome job you've done with these picos. 

So I just printed a 50% off coupon for michael's and will be heading there tonight after work to find a 'Bubble Bowl'! PS, I too live in Southeast PA


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

weaselnoze said:


> What an interesting journal! I just spent the past couple hours at work reading through the entire 11 pages. I haven't really been active on this forum since 2008 but this journal inspired me to log back in and tell you what an awesome job you've done with these picos.
> 
> So I just printed a 50% off coupon for michael's and will be heading there tonight after work to find a 'Bubble Bowl'! PS, I too live in Southeast PA


Thank you for the kind words and I'm happy to hear I inspired you to try out one of these non standard picos ^^


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

So I just got home from Michael's, and I didn't realize I'd have to decide between bubble balls. The 1i got has an opening diameter of 7 inches. The ball seems to be about 10 inches in diameter. Can you measure yours and see if I got the same size or if yours is the larger size?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

weaselnoze said:


> So I just got home from Michael's, and I didn't realize I'd have to decide between bubble balls. The 1i got has an opening diameter of 7 inches. The ball seems to be about 10 inches in diameter. Can you measure yours and see if I got the same size or if yours is the larger size?


The diameter of my 2-3g bubble bowl at the opening is about 8-8.5" (hard to tell with plants on top of it), height is roughly 9.5" and length.. 10"-ish.
My 8g jumbo bubble bowl has a 8-8.5" diameter opening and is 14" about tall. I'm not sure if there is a bowl size in between

google ftw:
Tank Volume Calculator


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Bambo Box update*

So in another of my journals someone asked for more photos of the lucky bamboo tank. I have a hard time getting good shots since the sunlight from the window makes everything dark. I grabbed a clamp work lamp to get some light on the tank.
Tank flora is now lucky bamboo, variegated pothos, and philidrendron silver. Still only the one halmoon double tail (can't even tell tail type its so shredded =,=) betta, Shreduski.





No real work with this tank, as a eheim heater to keep it warm, no other tech. No water changes-plants keep ammonia at 0, just top offs using water that's dechlornated and set out fr a day or more. Lucky bamboo does NOT tolerate chlorine so letting the water age fist is a good idea. Pothos and philodendron are jsust stuffed in thruogh the lid. Lid was cut like a "[" and a simple flat thin peice was cut for teh bak behind the lucky bamboo so there's room for the plants to grow out of the tank but not an open top tank. If he really wanted out though Shreduski could jump. The background is a cardboard wrapped in fabric that was glued on then the cardboard folded to wrap around the tank. This helps prevent algae explosions from being on a southern windowsill, working well so far.
Lucky bamboo is placed in a $3 shower caddie and filled with gravel (same grave as around it in tank), heated hidden behind it. Some cheap silk plants are stuffed in to give more hiding places for the betta since the tank does not get enough light for aquatic plants. Shreduski seems content enough and makes large bubble nests... sadly I think he still nibbles on his caudal fin as its not grown back but the anal and dorsal fins are growing back again... grrr..Can't really think of anything else add atm.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*3g bubble bowl*
My husband's dwarf puffer moved into the 3g bubble bowl Magnus use to live in, it has Philodendron silver leaf on top and driftwood+ pin oak leaves in the tank. I tossed in several snails (which ether are in hiding now or all eaten),as well as black worms. I took Antaeus' cycled sponge filter for the puffer and gave the betta the cleaned out (uncycled) sponge filter Magnus' use to have. His plants are taking care of ammonia and its cycled nicely.
The dwarf puffer has gotten much bolder and colored up more isnce moving to his own private tank. He treated me by eating blood worms on Christmas (always refused in the past) but when I tried feeding them again the nest day he spat them out =.= ah well.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

It's so funny how fish can be such picky eaters! I think that once they realize there'll be nothing else to eat and they're hungry, they'll just eat whatever. Puffers are so cool to have.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*10g update*

10g bookshelf tank was finally put together. The side and back glass were painted with house paint (outside of the tank, not internal). I also spray painted some shower caddies and rubber coated metal wide black to set up a shallow riparium. Really happy with how it turned out. Re-sued plants from the 10g but have a lot left over that are for sale (sale thread in market place). Driftwood was re-boiled so it'd sink again and some window screen mesh stuffed in the smaller opening of the log to avoid any fish getting stuck. I stuffed gravel ontop of the screen and put some plants up there. Really like how the black makes the green pop.

Debating if I want to stuff more water sprite in on the left side where it is open or let it fill in over time..
*Flora:*
Creeping jenny
Ludwigia sp. red
Ludwigia senegalensis (i think?)
Bacopa Carolina
Hydro sp. japan
Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
Echinodorus Argentinensis
Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)
Pennywort
Dwarf baby tears
Java fern
unknown crypt

I have a lot of leftover bacopa, hdyro japan, pennywort, and water sprite to sell off..


edit: and some other photso
Alastor going for a pellet


Antaeus getting petted (he really enjoys it)


3g bubble bowl with tannis heavy water (i shoudl test pH) and philodendron silver leaf


Shreduskies lucky bamboo (and pothos) 2.5g. Can't get him to hold still for a photo but he's keeping his caudal short like a dtpk, but the anal and dorsal fin are still too long to pretend to be pk (sorry body). He always has a bubble nest going in there.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking good! What's the floating plant in the 2nd and 3rd pics?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

LRJ said:


> Looking good! What's the floating plant in the 2nd and 3rd pics?


Thank you ^^ Its salvinia minima, and it grows pretty fast in that tank, I'm due to thin it out again. Its a great floater, very tolerant of condensation (unlike frogbit), strong light doesn't burn it, and has short roots that don't get in the way of aquascapes.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you ^^ Its salvinia minima, and it grows pretty fast in that tank, I'm due to thin it out again. Its a great floater, very tolerant of condensation (unlike frogbit), strong light doesn't burn it, and has short roots that don't get in the way of aquascapes.


Thanks. It looks awesome - really like the texture on the leaves. I'm going to have to acquire some.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

LRJ said:


> Thanks. It looks awesome - really like the texture on the leaves. I'm going to have to acquire some.


Yeh I love the cat tongue look too!
If you don't mind it being a small amount I can send you some. Once it settles in it grows fairly fast. I'll be thinning it out tomorrow and can PM you a photo of the amount removed and price over PMs if you are interested.
I also have to thin out frogbit in another tank.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Yeh I love the cat tongue look too!
> If you don't mind it being a small amount I can send you some. Once it settles in it grows fairly fast. I'll be thinning it out tomorrow and can PM you a photo of the amount removed and price over PMs if you are interested.
> I also have to thin out frogbit in another tank.


I have plenty of frogbit, but would love to buy some of the salvinia minima! PM me.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Been bad about updated sorry

*[3/09]*
Quick photos of Ajax in the 10g riparium (1/2 full). he's going great in there and I've found a better way to feed him, once getting his attention I intentionally sink a pellet in front of him, he can see it at/below eye level and can get it before it hits the substrate. His vision for things on the surface is pretty much gone due to diamond eye now.




Alastor's 2g cookie jar post rescaping. Decided to try flame moss, originally I was going to put in anubias petite and micro but I like moss+ wood scapes. Always looks 'meh' when first tired down but there is already some new growth getting vertical like flame moss does. Should start looking nice in a few weeks.




*[3/17]*
Tried to get a better shot of Alastor, he's gradually marbled since I got him, but not as fast as others. Most noticeable is the red in his fins, but the body had a lot of undertones that use to just be white.
Now


Back in Oct 2014



Finally get a decent shot of Antaeus aaaand the vase is so dusty =.= I swear it's a magnet for dust, I cleaned it just a few days ago!



*[3/29]*
*10g Riparium *
"Eye sight is for chumps, I can still bubble nest!" Ajax manged to build a bubble nest even though the tops of his eyes are covered by diamond eye! (i feel horrible-i broke it feeding him lunch, good thing I got a photo first!.. He was not happy being made to wait on his blood worms).

And some photos of the tank/plants






*2g Cookie jar*
Not a great photo but showing flame moss is going vertical in Alastor's tank.. I hate that I can take photos the exact way I see things.. so much reflections..its not that .. orange either..



*2.5g Riparium*
Shreduski's tanl.. again hate that photos don't come out how I see them-shadows/light from window shades is not so harsh in person. He's the big bubble nester but then he has no filter to break it up (plants do all the work).






*2g Lantern Vase*
Antaeus's tank needs some more plants.. I use to have micro swords in there but took them for the 12g.. haven't decided what to slap in there yet... might thin out some vals from the 20g long and put them in his tank.


Hard to see but he's flaring grrr

Love the anubias petite and micro arc.


*3g Bubble Bowl*
And some quick shots of the 3g bubble bowl.. Resident was not in the mood to be seen so just a shot of the riparium. Thai cooking book by the tank, husband was in the mood for curry ^^


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

I was going to ask, do you keep filters in all your tanks? I just noticed that you said Shreduski doesn't have a filter and the plants do most of the work. I like being able to be low tech, no tech if possible. My house just isn't warm enough to go sans heater.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Empress Akitla said:


> I was going to ask, do you keep filters in all your tanks? I just noticed that you said Shreduski doesn't have a filter and the plants do most of the work. I like being able to be low tech, no tech if possible. My house just isn't warm enough to go sans heater.


Shreduski is the only filterless tank. The other tanks have filters, I do my best to hide them. I generally prefer a filter as plants only absorb ammonia while they photosynthesize so during 'lights off'/when its too dark there will be ammonia. Since Shreduski has no snails and is very good about eating all his food the ammonia levels are very low during dark hours. The plants (mostly pothos) suck them all up as soon as they can.

If you plan to keep other fish/snails or tend to over feed and not siphon out uneaten food, I'd strongly suggest a filter to deal with the additional ammonia. I'm actually not sure why I never got him a filter.. didn't have one at the time I put him in that tank and always seem to forget when I order new stuff online (opps).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been rather terrible at updating lately.

Rescaped my 2g cookie jar yesterday, was sick of the flame moss which was not growing all that well. Managed to fish out 3 adult shrimp, did not see shrimplets but there was a lot of mulm they could have been in. I found it easier to drain the tank, pull out the substrate and rinse it in a container then wipe down the bowl and put the sand back in rather than multiple water changes to siphon out poop. I'd planned to stuff more anubias in there but then where woudl be no room for the background plant to get light.. or for Alastor.
Flora: Anubias marble (aka pinto), golden, and nana. I also moved my bolbitis (aka African water fern) in behind the driftwood and the usual salvinia minima. Fauna: Alastor (he's getting old) and 3 cherry shrimp.




Shreduski finally got a sponge filter (I finally remember to stick one in the cart when shopping on amazon). With all the pothos roots in the tank its just kinda plopped in at an angle but ti does the job. Sadly not he can't keep bubble nests going with the water agitation..I also noticed more evaporation... but then its hot here so ac is on and sucking moister out of the air more now.
Photo of the tank from last week-lucky babmoo has been growing tall.



Crappy photo of the 3g bubble bowl.
the dwarf puffer is doing fine though he can be a [censor] about food soemtimes..Philodendron is growing long.



Will do updates on the 10g riparium and 2g lantern vase...eventually >.>''


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

2g cookie jar got a make over, now all bolbitis ferns + salvinia minima, looks better in person







2g lantern vase was upgraded to 2.5g vase (use to be Freya's) and move some anubias in.


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

These are all so beautiful.. N peaceful. Just like ur multiple bettas probably sans the peaceful part 😉
All low tech, but low light as well?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ssid said:


> These are all so beautiful.. N peaceful. Just like ur multiple bettas probably sans the peaceful part 😉
> All low tech, but low light as well?


Thank you ^^ yes low tec and low light.. the bolboltis tank might be medium light but the floating plants diffuse it down to high end of low light.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*[9/30/16]*
I had to put Alastor down. He went down hill fast and treatment did not help. Euthanized him with clove oil after 3 days in qt and he was just getting worse.
The fact that the cherry shrimp in his tank are still perfectly healthy I'm assuming he developed the problem more from old age and his body just shutting down then anything else (like water quality issues). I did a water test-everything was 0ppm, still did a 100% water change on the tank (before I realized the cherry shrimp were still in there >.< they won't be happy with the tds flux).

Had Alastor for a little over 2 years. He was my placid boy, loved getting kisses and watching visitors sit by his bowl. He only ever had 1 betta encounter when Magnus managed to jump the divider, but Alastor kicked Magnus' [censor]. Alastor never did a full flare din his life, the closest was a 'semi flare' where he puffed out his gills but no beard drop (and that only happened 2-3 times). He's been through several tank scapes and had cherry shrimp roommates for over a year..He never bothered snails and enjoyed resting on the bottom of the tank staring out at my husband and I on the couch, waiting for us to get up and feed him dinner.
These are some of my favorite photos of him















*[10/6/16]*
I moved a new betta I'd gotten for pond pots in my goldfish room into Alastor's empty tank. It was depressing looking in there and not having a betta looking back out at me.
Photo of the betta back in AUg at teh store. Did not buy him until more than a month later









Some shots of the new double tail plakat male in the tank, still debating about names. Could not get a in focus shot with dorsal fully spread, he doesn't hold still much.
























Photos don't show it well but he's like a 'samurai' betta (term I've seen used on aquabid) except his blue scales are not metallic- top half of body is blue, bottom half is black. He has a splash fo red in his anal fin which I'm sure will marble aka spread over the yellow. He has white tips on both of his ventrals, and irids in his caudal and dorsal fin.


And quick shots of the 2.5g vase and half full 10g

















So far everyone else is doing fine, though Ajax is getting more blind from his diamond eye (scales growing over eyes)... Ended up cutting and replanting bacopa and water sprite in that tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*[10/10/16]*
I am still trying to figure out a name for my dtpk boy in Alastor's cookie jar.. wanted something to do with constellations, night sky.. or something to that effect as that's what comes to mine when I look at his dark body and adorable light spot on his head. He's become very sociable after getting a lit tank where he can see my husband and I easily, I'm glad I moved him in there. He also does not have a small mouth as I'd thought, or eyesight issues, he eats his food just fine in the tank.
Anyways photos of the dtpk from the weekend:
you can see the irids in his dosal and caudal fins








love the mouth agape shots (hardly ever get ones that aren't complete blurs)










*[10/13/16]*
And my dtpk decided to pose for me so I could get a nice shot of him, sadly my fingers are reflecting off the glass though >.< and a tank shot

















Also some Antaeus spam









































*b[/10/20/16]*
Tiny nest from my dtpk who I decided to name Crius- thought to be the Titan god of constellations, because his blue,black, and yellow make me think of the stars. I intentionally mis-pronounce the name like "key' with an 'r' in it and the 'us' like the end of "fabulous".










*[10/25/16]*
Tried to get a photo of Ajax but he would NOT hold still, for a mostly blind boy he moves around quite fast. You can see his anal and lower part of his caudal fin are a darker blue than his dorsal and upper caudal though. Its not an effect of light/shadowing that's his real colors.









Marimo cube next to Ajax's tank, need to top it off with more water. 









*[10/26/16]*
So I'd spotted a lovely gold platinum veiltail male at my local petsmart (was looking at females for a sorority) that I resisted buying but couldn't get him off my mind so I ended up going back aaaaaand then this happened
































Yup I got him! I'm terrible! I'm at 10 males and 4 females now (and my husband's 2 bettas). He's Midas btw, always wanted to get a gold theme betta to name after the king with the golden touch. His ventral tips are curled in, I like to think it fits perfectly for when the king realized this 'gift' was really a curse. His otehr fins are a bit messed up but should heal. Otherwise healthy male. He's in his cup in the 10g wt with the girls until his tank is setup. i honestly don't think the girls even notice him. They're always looking out towards the room/me and my hubby.

Also this boy was there and I nearly was really bad and got them both (but resisted).. he has some blue in his fins which will likely marble out and make him not a real chocolate in time. what looks lie black finnage int eh phtoo is actually blue, but body is pineapple/chocolate.









*[10/27/16]*
and another shot of Midas









*[11/5/16]*
If you look closely you can see new growth on Midas' fins








In other news I put the last coat of krylon fusion on some acrylic sheets (can finally tan out) that will go into Midas' tank to avoid glass surfing. I also have lost of the driftwood covered in marimo, the batch I got wasn't so great so I'll be returning part of it.. may finish covering wood using my older marimo balls (leftover from Chiyome's rescaping. I got a used stingray 10" (which is only about 5"of actual led) putting window screen between it and top of tank to reduce light intensity to avoid invasive algae on the marimo, marimo doesn't need much light to grow so it should be fine. Hopefully I'll have Midas in his new tank some time next week- have to let the krylon dry 48 hours before submerging it. Will get photos once tank is set up.

*[11/10/16]*
ts not my fault this time!! I had to go to Petco to grab airline spliters, my husband came with and I told him to keep me away from the bettas.. well HE walked over there and pointed out THIS!








He showed a lot interest in it but I said we are already at 20 bettas and did my best to resist adding another betta and tank to the house.. I managed to go through checkout but didn't get 10 feet out the door before my husband had me turn around. He made the excuse that he hardly ever takes a real interest in specific betta at the store so we should get him... soooo we did >.< 

Went home and had to scramble to move Midas into his tank so I could free up the 2g lantern vase for use. As a side note we got a new couch (the old one my in-laws gave us was horribly uncomfortable) and moved the end table Antaeus was on over to the otehr side of the new couch (by the door). I wanted to move his tank since it woudl get extra sunlight from the door and be more of a hair algae problem. Getting the new betta gave me the perfect excuse-I moved Antaeus and his heater/heater controller into the lantern vase on the end table and put my extra marimo balls in along with some spare fake plants. I pulled my twisty lucky bamboo from its low bowl and put that on top. I moved the 2.5g vase with its sponge filter and plants onto the coffee table in front of the couch and re-arranged a few thing, I also took several vals for the 20g long.

Photos from yesterday
Midas looks so great in his dark tank, really pops against it, sadly eh wouldn't hold still for any clear shots.

























new guy hanging by me while I resape the 2.5g

















quick setup of the 2g lantern with Antaeus last night. Reeny by the door because hubby had popped outside.









And new guy exploring his new home








Husband is still mulling over name ideas for the new guy. He's got a lot of energy and sass. Spent the first hour+ in his new tank swimming around, he'd stop and flare at us while we sat on the couch watching him then go back to exploring. He hasn't gotten the hang of feeding yet but hopefully he will soon.

And from today









































*[11/14/16]*
New platinum dragon male is settling in, still no name but he's getting use to feeding. 
Antaeus is also getting use to new tank with bamboo and fake plants blocking up more of the surface it takes a while to get him to an open spot for feeding.
Midas is settling in well to his tank, and there's nothing much to report on the other bettas... 
Oh almost forgot, I wasn't too happy with Crius' name so I decided to rename him Kudu after the unique species of antelope I really like (though he has no resemblance to it in markings or attitude), also like the name.


*[/16/16]*
so spam of photos from the main room's bettas, I took ~260 photos.. and still some of them are only blurred/out of focus freakin wiggly fish>.<

Midas flare








modded stingray-put tape over the red and blue leds









Kudu (formerly Crius) 









Shreduski

















Still unnamed new male









Antaeus flaring









Ajax


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lot has happened since I last updated. Ajax is sadly no longer with us, and Antaeus has moved to the office, going to try to update with new tank photos..

*2.5g*
flora: marimo and riccia
fauna: 1 platinum gold veil tail betta male
filter: tetra whisper 10 air pump+sponge filter
heater: hydro theo 25 watt adjustable heater
light: currently: marineland double bright 24"-waiting on a finnex sting ray 12"... lost in transit =.=
substrate: black diamond 'sand'
ferts: once a week 1-3 drops seahem flourish, sometimes 1 drop seachem potassium

















Midas is doing great, his fins heals up nicely but haven't really regained color in the healed fins. He's spunky, flare-y, wonderful flash of light against the dark marimo. Pardon the riccia stuck on the marimo, photos taken after a water change.[/QUOTE]



*3g Picotope*
flora: water sprite, salvinia minima, golden anubias, marble/variegated anubias, anubias nana
fauna: 1 platinum dragon hmpk male, nerite snail
filter: tetra whisper 10 air pump+sponge filter
heater: hydro theo 25 watt adjustable heater
light: currently: marineland double bright 24"-waiting on a finnex sting ray 12"... lost in transit =.=
substrate: black diamond 'sand'
fertsmsocote+ root tabs+ weekly flourish and daily excel










































Shirokuro is alive but could be better-he developed a large cyst/tumor on his side. Hasn't effected his swimming or appetite but not pretty to look at. His diamond eye has gotten worse but he can still manage to eat fine. His body isn't pure white anymore, a bit of copper tone has come in under the scales, and some red around the base of his anal fin. He shares a bookshelf with Midas now-they can't see eachother since there's a black acrylic insert in Midas' tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Teaser i guess(?) for a tank I've had set up since... February? Have tog et photos sorted and post here sometime.
Got shrimp about a month ago and now shrimplets are on the way!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*6g bookshelf tank*
Progression photos of a newer tank I set up this year.

*[2/28/19]*
set up! 
























flora: (let see if I can remember it all) needle leaf java fern, anaubais nana petite and micro, crypt: wendtii red and green, crypt green geko, hygro corymbosa, oh and peacock moss scraps
fauna: ramshorn and pond snails
filter: tetra whisper 10 air pump+sponge filter
heater: hydro theo 25 watt adjustable heater + azoo micro temperture controller 
light: x2 finnex stingray clip on lights + indirect filtred light from sw facing window
substrate: black diamond 'sand' + organic soil

close ups


















*[4/19/19]*








The duckweed take over is nearly complete (as planned). helps a lot with new soil based tank ammonia levels.
oh yeh I bought duckweed ^^.
btw that's a photo with blinds still covering window.


*[6/20/19]*








I know most people see snails as pest but I have a monster ramshorn-never had one this big! Larger than a index finger nail already (young but not tiny pond snail in photo for size reference).

*[11/22/10*
Long time since photos were taken, wasn't happy with the tank-java fern was crappy, moss full of hair algae (had when put in).. Giant ramshorn is still giant (regular sized ramshorn and a smallish pond snail on it for reference)









Decided [censor] it and ripped out the needle leaf java fern









Oh And I finally got shrimp for the tank
















*[12/19/19]*








Hygro has since been hacked down and removed-kept causing potassium deficiency in the crypts.
More crypts added to back where fern war, dunno species most weren't labeled. 
And berried girl photo in post above.

There all caught up!

[edit] other plants are outgrowing the duckweed so its not as prolific now, ammonia/nitrite/nitrate are all 0ppm from the plants doing their work.. even with all the snail poop (soooo much poop!!)
And forgot to mention I have some tiny driftwood sticks (manzanita) and botanical in there but hard to see.[/end edit]

[2nd edit] better 12/19/19 photo[/end 2nd edit]


----------

